# RSPCA exposed!!!!



## DoggieBag

Interesting read.

LIZ JONES: £115m... isn't that enough to rescue a tortured dog? | Mail Online


----------



## Guest

nothing surprises me about them anymore , honestly , they are a complete waste of space.


----------



## AngelEyes92

I've heard a lot of bad feedback from the press about the RSPCA. I don't believe they have the animals' welfare at heart. 

It's such a shame, as a child I had numerous RSPCA books and I had so much respect and grattitude towards them. Now I feel ashamed to have ever wanted to support them.


----------



## Lins61

I worked for the RSPCA back in 1993 at a rehoming centre as a weekend receptionist. Whilst I was there, I encountered some things with which I was not happy and ultimately led to me leaving there. 

One was that we had rules and regulations we had to follow e.g. not homing puppies with children under the age of 5, not homing to certain areas, home-checking some areas but not others. The superintendent at the time would pick and choose when he enforced those rules. So we, the receptionists, would get shouted out, abused with swearing and then along would come Mr **** who would take the people into his office and then send them home with a dog.

Another was that there was quite a large amount of donated money in the local account. I remember an occasion when an elderly lady who could not afford to have her cat speyed, approached the local group for help as her cat kept getting pregnant and spewing out kittens with great regularity. She was refused. I thought it was pretty rubbish that a charity that believed in neutering their animals before letting them out for rehoming, wouldn't help this lady - there were literally tens of thousands of pounds in the account.

The final thing that really did me in was when a friend of a friend's two dogs had taken themselves for a walk (as they did most days) along farmland. They were picked up and taken to this rehoming centre which was about 20 miles away. The owner didn't realise that the centre was the one nearest to her and so that wasn't one of the places she rang. Eventually - nearly 2 weeks later - she found where they had been taken and rang the centre, only to be told - sorry but the dogs were neutered and rehomed. 

I came in the following weekend and found out they hadn't been rehomed but had been destroyed, as one of them had growled at the assistant supervisor. 

Add to that the litter of young puppies I had to hold as the superintendent put them down - he said he wouldn't let the staff take them home and try to save them even though we begged. And maybe you'll see why I left :frown2:

That was almost 20 years ago and I would have hoped that things might have changed by now :confused5:


----------



## rona

Have you seen this?
theshg

Or this
http://rspcainjustice.blogspot.com/


----------



## DeadLee

I worked for a Dog warden for a little while and we would refer things onto the RSPCA that we where not allowed to deal with. They where crap and took no notice and just refused to do anything to help. 

I'm sure there are good centres around but when it came to helping us they where useless.


----------



## frenchbulldoglover

totaly agree,few years ago i rang them about a horse i had seen were the headcollar was so tight that it had cut into its skin and scabbed over was a horrible sight .i rang the rspca was on hold for 30 mins ,then they said they couldnt help because i didnt know the road name.i could give them all the directions to get there they said that was no good .i cryed as i didnt know what else to do,from then i lost all faith in them.


----------



## DoggieBag

frenchbulldoglover said:


> totaly agree,few years ago i rang them about a horse i had seen were the headcollar was so tight that it had cut into its skin and scabbed over was a horrible sight .i rang the rspca was on hold for 30 mins ,then they said they couldnt help because i didnt know the road name.i could give them all the directions to get there they said that was no good .i cryed as i didnt know what else to do,from then i lost all faith in them.


   
What a stupid reason.


----------



## Lins61

Wondering where my post went


----------



## DoggieBag

Lins61 said:


> Wondering where my post went


Will need a mod to approve it, it does it to a few posts when you are a new member.


----------



## Lins61

Thanks for the info. I posted it around this time last night I think! Never mind, if it doesn't appear I can live with it


----------



## AmberNero

Faversham foal death will be investigated by RSPCA | This is Kent

This happened recently.

And a bait dog that a loca rescue group took in, and who made it to the papers was undermined by the local rspca spokeswoman saing that dog fighting is rare and dogs stolen for use as bait dogs in kent is an urban myth. So what does that make Bonnie? Falsified evidence? :lol: Her foster mum calls her the urban Miss now  But how stupid are the RSPCA to undermine any progress made in raising awareness of the problems of dog fighting?! :mad5:

Used as bait to be ripped to pieces | This is Kent


----------



## Nicky10

The RSPCA are useless  all they're concerned with is making money and driving their agenda. They bully people into letting them into their homes and signing over perfectly fine animals especially apparently disabled people. They have no powers it's like someone from a heart charity demanding to be let in to investigate your fridge

They're especially useless with exotics I know their recommendations for royal pythons would kill a lot of them as they won't eat or shed in that big a viv


----------



## frenchbulldoglover

DoggieBag said:


> What a stupid reason.


sorry is that my stupid reason or the road name?
they had said the local officer was on hols ,so would have had to send someone not knowing the area ,but even so my directions would have getting them there anyway they wernt interested.


----------



## DoggieBag

frenchbulldoglover said:


> sorry is that my stupid reason or the road name?
> they had said the local officer was on hols ,so would have had to send someone not knowing the area ,but even so my directions would have getting them there anyway they wernt interested.


Sorry their road name reason.


----------



## Bisbow

I met Bonnie the "Urban Myth" on Sunday at the dog show we went to. She is a lovely little dog and Jaquie has worked wonders with her.

The RSPCA only seem to attend calls when they have a tv camara behind them

Barbara


----------



## DogLove3

That is very sad to know, out of all of them you expect RSPCA to be the best :confused5:


----------



## dorrit

So get rid of the RSPCA...and what are you left with????

A handful of local charities? privatly run shelters, some better than RSPCA one but a lot will be a lot lot worse...

When you do see a problem who will you call? How will you know if they are approved or not, trained, honest?????

Unless the government is prepared to set up a govenment office for the protection of animal rights and protection with its own trained and licenced officers and shelters then better the devil you know.....

Some countries in Europe would give their right arm for an organisation like the RSPCA countries where animals are left to die in horrible pain because there is no one to call and no one to help.. 
It might not be perfect but its a darn sight better than nothing...


----------



## Steve8217

dorrit said:


> So get rid of the RSPCA...and what are you left with????
> 
> A handful of local charities? privatly run shelters, some better than RSPCA one but a lot will be a lot lot worse...


I agree with you. But something needs to put in place to improve their standards maybe an advice line would be a start for people who find strays easy with that £119m to put in place ?

I rang up for help with the little kitten I found at the time I didnt know they had stopped taking in strays but when I rang no one told me, when I asked for advice I was told the RSPCA dont give advice over the phone and then to end a lovely phone call I was told sorry there is nothing we can do for you goodbye 

I got the same response when I rang up about a pigeon that had been hit by a car in the village. So after that I wont bother them again. sorry to bother you RSPCA :mad5:

But their is such a thing as customer service and just to help you out heres the definition of charity 

1. Provision of help or relief to the poor; almsgiving.
2. Something given to help the needy; alms.
3. An institution, organization, or fund established to help the needy.
4. Benevolence or generosity toward others or toward humanity.


----------



## emzybabe

I call the RSPCA last year over a rabbit that a tenant was keeping on a balcony with no hay and completely the wrong food. the rabbits testicles had split open because they were so swollen from dragging on the floor where he was so over weight and he had diarrhea caked all over him. I told the tenant to take him to the vets straight away on the Friday, they said they would book him an appointment on the Tuesday when they were going into town, it was a bank holiday weekend. No matter what I said, I knew the women wasnt listening. She had been given the rabbit by a friend who no longer wanted him and she didnt really want him, I offered to take him but she said it would upset her son. Her last words to me were "please dont call the RSPCA". 

A few weeks after reporting it I had a very quick voice mail from a lady at the RSPCA to say she had visited the rabbit 3 times. The owner had taken him to the vets and had changed his diet on there and the vets advice. 

I was so relieved to hear this message, during those weeks I had nightmares about the poor bunny and even considered "saving" it. I know their busy but it really pays to at least call the person who reported it to let them know its being dealt with. 

I spend my Sundays volunteering for a private animal rescue with the small pets and I love helping, however I dont think I would ever willingly donate my time or even my junk to the RSPCA, their are much more caring charities out there.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty

Ive had to ring the rspca on a few occasions myself a few years ago.And nothing had been done.Now i never ring them and try to solve the problem myself.


----------



## MrRustyRead

I'm hoping to become an inspector and work my butt off to get their reputation back! As they have so much power and aren't doing anything with it!


----------



## DoggieBag

jimbo_28_02 said:


> I'm hoping to become an inspector and work my butt off to get their reputation back! As they have so much power and aren't doing anything with it!


Good luck on doing that. 
Just to add what powers do you think they have?


----------



## MrRustyRead

DoggieBag said:


> Good luck on doing that.
> Just to add what powers do you think they have?


Money and resources to make a difference


----------



## DoggieBag

jimbo_28_02 said:


> Money and resources to make a difference


You may want to tell them that. Because they continually turn people away due to not having enough money. Just look into their accounts for evidence, you will see that most of their money cos to the board, admin and other head office type stuff. All this means not enough of their annual income is left to actually do the job behind their creation...............help animals.


----------



## Paganman

AmberNero said:


> Used as bait to be ripped to pieces | This is Kent


they "tape their legs together and/or pull the teeth out" 

Just show the mindset of these idiots 

Fighting dogs my arse!


----------



## MrRustyRead

DoggieBag said:


> You may want to tell them that. Because they continually turn people away due to not having enough money. Just look into their accounts for evidence, you will see that most of their money cos to the board, admin and other head office type stuff. All this means not enough of their annual income is left to actually do the job behind their creation...............help animals.


They need to investigate where it is going. I know they would be no where without volunteers!


----------



## DoggieBag

Ideally they need to sort out their priorities with regards income, plus actually have the things they try and bully people into thinking they do.

They dress like the police for a reason, they have a rank structure like the police for a reason. Yet they have no powers at all, they can not enforce the law, they can not detain anyone, they can not enter a property without consent and/or police presence who in turn need a search warrant, nor do they have the power to stop or obstruct a vehicle being used to transport an animal/animals. In short they are more or less pointless.

It's all about trying to give the impression they have more power than they actually do.

They also need to stop paying Chief Executive over £105,000 a year, plus all the other trustees who get anything from £60-100 grand a year. Imagine how much more money could go towards helping animals if they all took a pay cut.

On average 20,000 cats and dogs get killed every year. Not through cruelty/mistreatment/abuse, but by the RSPCA themselves, solely for an animal being "in their care for a lengthy period" or "being of an unknown background".


----------



## purrr

I do not support the RSPCA in anyway as a few years ago we told them about a poor dog who had a litter of puppies that was living in dirty conditions the mum was very thin the puppies was weaned using cat food and they was very under weight and not acting like puppies should act, the mum was also pregnant with a second litter they said they would send someone out and then they did nothing to help this poor dog, the owners kept saying they was going to take her and the last puppy to the park and dump them there which we told the RSPCA and guess what they said...... 

they said well if they do it let us know and we will send someone to pick them up,

we tried to get the mum and last puppy of them but they kept making excuses up and couldn't get to her to take them both in the end mum and pup died as they was both that bad, we had phoned the RSPCA 45 times over these dog's but they did nothing, they could have saved two lives but they couldn't be bothered,

yet a few weeks ago i get a knock on my door, guess who from...


yep the RSPCA saying they want to look at my dog's as my old vet had reported that they was under weight she threatened there and then that she was going to take both dog's, which of course i kicked her out, and then phoned her boss and told them that no way are my dog's under weight and that all it was is because my old vet want's my male dog to be 40+kg as according to them all GSD'S should weigh more than 40kg, you couldn't and can't see any ribs on either of them and you can hardly feel them either, my new vet's are more than happy with there weight's and told us to put Bel on a diet as she was slightly over weight.

But guess what!! the RSPCA has been know where near my door since, hmm i wonder why!!!!!

I do however sponser a dog via pets trust a GSD called Jason and he's lovely


----------



## MrRustyRead

The branch I work for is self funded and I've been there two years and not a single cat has been pts


----------



## DoggieBag

jimbo_28_02 said:


> The branch I work for is self funded and I've been there two years and not a single cat has been pts


Sadly still leaves those 20 thousand cats and dogs that are PTS under the RSPCA name. Still leaves all those trustees and the CEO on £60-105 grand a year.

While the backbone of the service is either unpaid or on minimum wage. 

I will keep an eye on your name and await your rise to RSPCA CEO, then maybe you can turn it all around.  Just remember to turn down the hefty salary and go for a lower amount.


----------



## MrRustyRead

The main works that look after the animals ge about 15 grand a year!

I shall turn it down! Who NEEDS 100 grand a year? NOOO ONE! That's who!


----------



## HoneyFern

I volunteer for a local branch and they never turn down an animal in need. Although they're called the RSPCA they don't have much to do with the main organisation and Inspectors/AWOs/ACOs call them to find out if they have spaces not the other way round, in fact if they get/hear of cruelty cases they still have to go via the national call centre. They also never put a healthy animal to sleep and have lots of success with rehoming animals with medical conditions (fiv, thyroid, diabetes to name a few).

What I'm getting at is the problem isn't with the whole of the organisation. There are many small branches that are self funded and struggling. And most of these work independently.


----------



## Space Chick

jimbo_28_02 said:


> The branch I work for is self funded and I've been there two years and not a single cat has been pts


My local branch is self funded too, and the work they do is amazing. Whilst I think the RSPCA as a brand leaves a lot to be desired, I am proud to support Llys Nini (our local self funded branch).

I have supported them for years, through their charity shops, events etc, but since adopting Sabrina and Harry from them I have started sponsoring a cat pen on a monthly basis. My logic is, with the best will in the world, they can only be as good as the financial support they get, and over 90% of the people who "work" for them are volunteers. I only wished I had time to volunteer for them


----------



## dorrit

Its not just the RSPCA though is it a huge amount of Charities pay their CEO vast sums whilst sending the begging bowl round to us Joe Bloggs for our few pennies...

Riverside Housing Group: Deborah Shackleton, chief executive, received a salary of £231,000 for 2008-9. 
*Barnardo's: Chief executive, Martin Narey, earns a salary of £166,532. 
*National Trust: Fiona Reynolds, the director general, is paid between £160,000 and £169,000. 
*British Heart Foundation: Peter Hollins, chief executive, enjoys a salary of £153,000 
*Action for Children: Top dog Clare Tickell was paid between £130,000 and 140,000 last year. 
*Guide Dogs for the Blind: Bridget Warr, chief executive, earns between £120,000 and £130,000. 
*Age Concern: Director General Gordon Lishman earned £117,488 in 2007-8. 
*RSPCA: Mark Watts, chief executive, received £105,500 in pay and perks in the year to April 2009. 
*The RSPB: Chief executive Graham Wynne's pay and benefits were up to £100,000 for 2007-8. 
*Victim Support: Gillian Guy, the group's chief executive, earns a salary of £100,000*World Vision: Justin Byworth, the chief executive, received £99,994 in pay and perks in 2008. 
*Greenpeace: The current salary of the organisation's chief executive, John Sauven, is £65,000.


I now only give to non profit local charites so I am sure my money or aid gets to the people /animals who need it.


----------



## Steve8217

dorrit said:


> Its not just the RSPCA though is it a huge amount of Charities pay their CEO vast sums whilst sending the begging bowl round to us Joe Bloggs for our few pennies...
> 
> Riverside Housing Group: Deborah Shackleton, chief executive, received a salary of £231,000 for 2008-9.
> *Barnardo's: Chief executive, Martin Narey, earns a salary of £166,532.
> *National Trust: Fiona Reynolds, the director general, is paid between £160,000 and £169,000.
> *British Heart Foundation: Peter Hollins, chief executive, enjoys a salary of £153,000
> *Action for Children: Top dog Clare Tickell was paid between £130,000 and 140,000 last year.
> *Guide Dogs for the Blind: Bridget Warr, chief executive, earns between £120,000 and £130,000.
> *Age Concern: Director General Gordon Lishman earned £117,488 in 2007-8.
> *RSPCA: Mark Watts, chief executive, received £105,500 in pay and perks in the year to April 2009.
> *The RSPB: Chief executive Graham Wynne's pay and benefits were up to £100,000 for 2007-8.
> *Victim Support: Gillian Guy, the group's chief executive, earns a salary of £100,000*World Vision: Justin Byworth, the chief executive, received £99,994 in pay and perks in 2008.
> *Greenpeace: The current salary of the organisation's chief executive, John Sauven, is £65,000.


Sorry but this makes me mad :mad5: there are people whom have posted in this thread who try and do some good, volunteering and give there hard earned cash to self funded programmes where some of that £105,500 should be going and these are the people that should be getting any perks not the chief executive, for the brilliant job your doing I take my hat off to you.

I do not feel anyone deserves that amount of money and it just goes to show the level of inequality within our society :frown2: Maybe some of these charities above will see the light in years to come and stop paying people over the odds and reward people for their hard work volunteering and such but I shall not hold my breath on that one :skep:


----------



## emzybabe

I know the RSPCA in Exeter never have an older or sick bunnies in because they dont let them though there doors, the vets assess them first and if theres a minor problem they pts. I know particularly at the moment with the recession there will never be enough homes to animals but this really annoyed me they could have at least considered finding foster homes for these rabbits


----------



## Sashadog

Lins61 said:


> I worked for the RSPCA back in 1993 at a rehoming centre as a weekend receptionist. Whilst I was there, I encountered some things with which I was not happy and ultimately led to me leaving there.
> 
> One was that we had rules and regulations we had to follow e.g. not homing puppies with children under the age of 5, not homing to certain areas, home-checking some areas but not others. The superintendent at the time would pick and choose when he enforced those rules. So we, the receptionists, would get shouted out, abused with swearing and then along would come Mr **** who would take the people into his office and then send them home with a dog.
> 
> Another was that there was quite a large amount of donated money in the local account. I remember an occasion when an elderly lady who could not afford to have her cat speyed, approached the local group for help as her cat kept getting pregnant and spewing out kittens with great regularity. She was refused. I thought it was pretty rubbish that a charity that believed in neutering their animals before letting them out for rehoming, wouldn't help this lady - there were literally tens of thousands of pounds in the account.
> 
> The final thing that really did me in was when a friend of a friend's two dogs had taken themselves for a walk (as they did most days) along farmland. They were picked up and taken to this rehoming centre which was about 20 miles away. The owner didn't realise that the centre was the one nearest to her and so that wasn't one of the places she rang. Eventually - nearly 2 weeks later - she found where they had been taken and rang the centre, only to be told - sorry but the dogs were neutered and rehomed.
> 
> I came in the following weekend and found out they hadn't been rehomed but had been destroyed, as one of them had growled at the assistant supervisor.
> 
> Add to that the litter of young puppies I had to hold as the superintendent put them down - he said he wouldn't let the staff take them home and try to save them even though we begged. And maybe you'll see why I left :frown2:
> 
> That was almost 20 years ago and I would have hoped that things might have changed by now :confused5:


You should go public with this, it's terrible - tell a newspaper or something


----------



## bullterriers97

Interesting read, On a fair few times I have had to report animal mistreatment to the rspca. One incident was a rottweiler stuck in a car on a hot day. 
The inspector asked if the dog was panting and laying down. I said he was panting but not laying down (he was sniffing the closed windows).
The inspector then said, Sorry we cant do anything until the dog is laying down (basically almost dead)
Alot of freemasons on the IOW.


----------



## sskmick

DoggieBag said:


> Ideally they need to sort out their priorities with regards income, plus actually have the things they try and bully people into thinking they do.
> 
> They dress like the police for a reason, they have a rank structure like the police for a reason. Yet they have no powers at all, they can not enforce the law, they can not detain anyone, they can not enter a property without consent and/or police presence who in turn need a search warrant, nor do they have the power to stop or obstruct a vehicle being used to transport an animal/animals. In short they are more or less pointless.
> 
> It's all about trying to give the impression they have more power than they actually do.
> 
> They also need to stop paying Chief Executive over £105,000 a year, plus all the other trustees who get anything from £60-100 grand a year. Imagine how much more money could go towards helping animals if they all took a pay cut.
> 
> On average 20,000 cats and dogs get killed every year. Not through cruelty/mistreatment/abuse, but by the RSPCA themselves, solely for an animal being "in their care for a lengthy period" or "being of an unknown background".


I have my own issues with the RSPCA, over the years. I found them to be as much use as a chocolate fireguard.

Whilst it appalls me to think that healthy animals are put to sleep - 20,000 pets a year is beyond belief. However if those pets were not pts, the following year there would be 40,000 pets for the RSPCA to look after increasing by the same number every year.

The RSPCA would do better if they aimed their work towards promoting, responsible breeding and responsible pet ownership to avoid so many pets being abandoned.


----------



## sammieanne111

Just before Christmas I had a near escape, to think I could of handed them a stray Ferret that needed medical attention. I had never had any encounters with Ferrets and my first thought was the RSPCA.

Thank goodness for this Forum, straight away I got replies from a thread I had put on. Lots saying pls don't take him to the RSPCA.

After getting a really good link for help with Ferrets I decided to look after him in hope that his owner would be found. I did all the lost and founds so did a few forum members. 

The poor thing has had 2 operations one for his teeth and the other was to get him neutered and chipped.
I am so happy I found him, there's no way I would part with him, this time next week I will have adopted his new best friend he met at a Rescue centre where he boarded for 10 days while I went to a wedding in Viet nan.
The lady who runs the rescue is amazing at present she has so many abandoned & stray Ferrets.

I felt bad for the Ferret I found now named Pickies seeing him on his own, so it was great that she boards because it gave her the time to see if he is a sociable Ferret


----------



## DoggieBag

sammieanne111 said:


> Just before Christmas I had a near escape, to think I could of handed them a stray Ferret that needed medical attention. I had never had any encounters with Ferrets and my first thought was the RSPCA.
> 
> Thank goodness for this Forum, straight away I got replies from a thread I had put on. Lots saying pls don't take him to the RSPCA.
> 
> After getting a really good link for help with Ferrets I decided to look after him in hope that his owner would be found. I did all the lost and founds so did a few forum members.
> 
> The poor thing has had 2 operations one for his teeth and the other was to get him neutered and chipped.
> I am so happy I found him, there's no way I would part with him, this time next week I will have adopted his new best friend he met at a Rescue centre where he boarded for 10 days while I went to a wedding in Viet nan.
> The lady who runs the rescue is amazing at present she has so many abandoned & stray Ferrets.
> 
> I felt bad for the Ferret I found now named Pickies seeing him on his own, so it was great that she boards because it gave her the time to see if he is a sociable Ferret


Well done for taking 2 Ferrets on.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

I must admit i am not a fan of the RSPCA. I realise a lot of the shelters are self funding and dont get any (or very little) of the donated money but the general public dont realise this. In fact i told someone who donated a large amount each month who said they would look into it. Hopefully they did and they will give that money to a local shelter.

I realise they dont have much in the way of power - do they?? Again, the general public think they have the same powers of the police which is wrong.

Has anyone watched the Animal Cops programs, following rescues in the US who work with the police? The difference being the police actively go in to take these animals. I do believe we need a section in the police force that deals with animal cruelty (we all know most people who are cruel to animals go on to offend with people). It should NOT be up to the RSPCA to take people to court, it should be the police. The RSPCA should primarily be there to rescue and rehabilitate. And they need an overhaul. They are a charity, not a private business. You want those payouts, go work for a private company.

Just my two penneth worth!


----------



## catsandcanines

I've had cause to phone them once and the woman on the other end of the phone just made excuses why they shouldn't send someone out.

I never found out what happened to that dog. Its so distressing and they don't seem to care. 

They should use some of their money to employ more telephone operators that are genuine animal lovers. Also use it to train and employ more inspectors. In that article it said there were only 6 inspectors for the south east region??

I have read some negative articles on inspectors but I do feel that the majority of inspectors are animal lovers and want to prevent and stop cruelty, otherwise why would they go into that line of work?


----------



## rottie

I've send a email to RSCPA, asking for the volunteer-form and it's been over a month and no reply...but maybe they have enough volunteers to walk the dogs...

Now, after reading this thread, I think it's best they didn't reply. So, I'll search another rescue organization, closer to me (RSPCA it's an hour away from my house: 30 minutes by foot and 30 minutes by bus). If anybody has a suggestion please tell me.


----------



## DoggieBag

rottie said:


> I've send a email to RSCPA, asking for the volunteer-form and it's been over a month and no reply...but maybe they have enough volunteers to walk the dogs...
> 
> Now, after reading this thread, I think it's best they didn't reply. So, I'll search another rescue organization, closer to me (RSPCA it's an hour away from my house: 30 minutes by foot and 30 minutes by bus). If anybody has a suggestion please tell me.


Freshfields have a centre in Liverpool.

http://www.freshfieldsrescue.org.uk/

Not sure where exactly it is, but worth having a look at.


----------



## rottie

DoggieBag said:


> Freshfields have a centre in Liverpool.
> 
> http://www.freshfieldsrescue.org.uk/
> 
> Not sure where exactly it is, but worth having a look at.


Thanks, I send them the form. I also applied at Dog Trust. So, I hope I can start volunteering soon. Both are far, but I was expecting this


----------



## rottie

update! both organizations responded yesterday! now I will go to see the centers and to ask more about the documents I need. It's great!!!

p.s. sorry for the off topic.


----------



## ukdave

People have told me some pretty bad stuff about the rspca uk. That article has just finished off my opinion of them.


----------



## jayjayb1991

I used to have great respect for the RSPCA till i found Bubble and rang them up to collect her as i wasnt at first going to keep her as i had 3 cats already. I then basically got told she wasnt a great priority to them as she wasnt in great need of treatment, bear in mind she had scabs and red raw patches all over her body, and what looked like burn marks on her stomach and she must of been riddled with fleas and worms and was underweight, it took them hours to ring me back after i told them what was wrong with her and where i found her and when they did eventually ring back they still didnt have a time or date of when they would pick her up, they didnt seem to give a crap. Their attitudes on the phone were disgusting it was basically like "well what do you want us to do" and i basically got well when they can pick her up they will just take her straight to the cat and dog shelter because they didnt have room for her there. At that moment i thought to myself, if i keep her its one less cat being stuck in there. I dont think they give a .... about animals. :mad5:


----------



## DoggieBag

jayjayb1991 said:


> I used to have great respect for the RSPCA till i found Bubble and rang them up to collect her as i wasnt at first going to keep her as i had 3 cats already. I then basically got told she wasnt a great priority to them as she wasnt in great need of treatment, bear in mind she had scabs and red raw patches all over her body, and what looked like burn marks on her stomach and she must of been riddled with fleas and worms and was underweight, it took them hours to ring me back after i told them what was wrong with her and where i found her and when they did eventually ring back they still didnt have a time or date of when they would pick her up, they didnt seem to give a crap. Their attitudes on the phone were disgusting it was basically like "well what do you want us to do" and i basically got well when they can pick her up they will just take her straight to the cat and dog shelter because they didnt have room for her there. At that moment i thought to myself, if i keep her its one less cat being stuck in there. I dont think they give a .... about animals. :mad5:


Well done for taking her on. :thumbup1:


----------



## koolchick

Based on that they should get closed down they sound useless. There are dogs homes and animal sanctuarys that will take dogs or animals in for rehoming. I volunteer at one and the main reason I decided to do voluntary for them is because they never ever put healthy animals to sleep unlike some places. I'd hate to get to know any animal they find out it was PTS just because it had been there too long. They have actually taken some dogs in because they were going to be PTS and managed to get them rehomed instead.


----------



## retepwaker

Some countries in Europe have the RSPCA looking after them thats the problem thay are no longer intrested in the UK like thay use to be


----------



## retepwaker

Jimbo don't forget to put on your flak jackets if you get the job


----------



## beadysam

This is my first proper post but I am dealing with the RSPCA at the moment so this thread is of interest to me. We went out to find a dog at the weekend, first to Dogs Trust, loads of staff (maybe 20) nice grounds, well signposted, all dogs named, loads of space for the dogs, a little board of info about them outside the kennel, and dogs being walked all over the place, and hardly a bark to be heard. Then to the RSPCA - rows of tiny enclosures, filled with barking dogs, sat in their own urine and faeces, no blankets, beds, toys or anything. When we spoke to the staff (4 staff for the whole centre, who weren't doing anything just chatting in the back) they said they had no idea what the dogs were like on a lead as they didn't walk them! When we asked if we could, we were told that only once the dog was ours and a staff member would have to come with us. We have reserved a dog, and will know on Friday if she's ours, but she will have to stay to be neutered on Monday - if I could afford it, she'd be home on Friday and we'd pay for the neutering ourselves. The kennels were awful, and some of them were obviously brand new - but all built to the same tiny box design. The centre had loads of land so it wasn't a space issue. There were also "Staff must wear ear defenders in kennels " signs everywhere but no one was though the noise was horrendous. It was one of the most distressing experiences I've ever had.
The parting comment from the staff was if someone collects her or she bites someone, you can have your deposit back!
I won't sleep easy until she is safe with me.


----------



## DoggieBag

beadysam said:


> This is my first proper post but I am dealing with the RSPCA at the moment so this thread is of interest to me. We went out to find a dog at the weekend, first to Dogs Trust, loads of staff (maybe 20) nice grounds, well signposted, all dogs named, loads of space for the dogs, a little board of info about them outside the kennel, and dogs being walked all over the place, and hardly a bark to be heard. Then to the RSPCA - rows of tiny enclosures, filled with barking dogs, sat in their own urine and faeces, no blankets, beds, toys or anything. When we spoke to the staff (4 staff for the whole centre, who weren't doing anything just chatting in the back) they said they had no idea what the dogs were like on a lead as they didn't walk them! When we asked if we could, we were told that only once the dog was ours and a staff member would have to come with us. We have reserved a dog, and will know on Friday if she's ours, but she will have to stay to be neutered on Monday - if I could afford it, she'd be home on Friday and we'd pay for the neutering ourselves. The kennels were awful, and some of them were obviously brand new - but all built to the same tiny box design. The centre had loads of land so it wasn't a space issue. There were also "Staff must wear ear defenders in kennels " signs everywhere but no one was though the noise was horrendous. It was one of the most distressing experiences I've ever had.
> The parting comment from the staff was if someone collects her or she bites someone, you can have your deposit back!
> I won't sleep easy until she is safe with me.


That is shocking.


----------



## kenrichatkins

Thanks Epic, thanks for sharing to us that one. Very interesting.


----------



## TheHammer

I am a radio presenter putting together a globally syndicated programme looking into the RSPCA, and am seeking people willing to tell their stories and experiences either by phone, email or anonymously for the show.

Please email me confidentially at hammer (at) thehammershow (dot) co.uk

Hammer


----------



## RockRomantic

Hmm see just for the reason that by most peoples eyes my dobe should have been put to sleep due to the fact he was aggressive. But, for our branch there is an absolute angel that works there, she is so helpful and will do whatever she can to help dogs. 

We had a bloke phone the rspca (out of spite after a fall out) and they came fairly quickly to my house. 

However, in Salford, a bloke was arrested for a pretty serious charge, his flat left empty barring a dog. The rspca refused to even see this dog. My friend sorted out transport and with a friend of hers went themselves. Got the dog and found a foster home, who have chose to keep her.


----------



## Fenris

Please everyone, if you have concerns about the RSPCA or any charity, consider signing and sharing the petition for a charities ombudsman. It will at least create a means of complaint and some check on charity activities.

Create a Charities Ombudsman - e-petitions

Create a Charities Ombudsman

This petition calls on the government to create a Charities Ombudsman with the power to deal with complaints about charities and the authority to order a charity to provide adequate redress if a complaint is upheld..

The Charity Commission is unable to get involved in a wide range of complaints because they are not within its remit.

If a complainant is dissatisfied with the outcome of a Charity's own internal complaints procedure their only remaining option is the legal system. With legal aid being cut drastically this is beyond the reach of the majority of people.

Many charities are now running services or even acting as law enforcement agencies, so it is important that they are seen to be properly regulated and to have an effective and objective independent external complaints procedure.

We want Parliament to debate this issue.


----------



## beadysam

Signed by all the family. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BespokePetSupplies

RSPCA are not what they used to be, they're a joke.

Doesn't help when people call them for nothing and waste their time and resources.

We've had some trouble causing neighbours call them on us before, one said we didn't feed our cats (we had a small cat that was skinny in general and just had kittens) when he turned up one of our other cats that was fat came walking past!

The other phoned them up about one of our cats had damaged his leg so couldn't stand on it, just hopped about, we know who it was cos they said something and we told them nothing can be done because he was old, not in pain so it was pointless putting him through the stress of an operation. They still phoned the RSPCA on us.
What makes it worse the RSPCA woman told us to take him to the vets (even though the vets said nothing can be done) for a second opinion otherwise they'd report us, cheers for making us waste money on taxi fares and treatment for the vets to say the same thing!


----------



## lizward

Have you seen this one? 

Owner's ordeal over seized pets | This is Kent

Liz


----------



## Nancy23

They are a complete and utter discrace! the bloody animals need rescuing from them!! Everytime I come into contact with them its always been bad!
They need to be taken to court on animal crulty for the amount of healthy animals they murder each year! :mad5::mad5::mad5:


----------



## Kitty_pig

Our RSPCA used to be very very good. I adopted a cat with my now ex partner. She was a kitten who sadly had given birth to kittens and been dumped. They had taken her in, the babies were rehomed but nobody wanted mummy. She was only 18 months old  . They did a home check on us and were satisfied and after a week she came home to us. She didnt really take to me whereas she and my then partner adored eachother. As much as it hurt me I let him keep her. She had been spayed and microchipped, we paid £65 as donation (all we could afford). 

Now I am in the middle of a slightly different experience. I found a stray cat as some of you may have read. The RSPCA said they would only scan her for a chip as they no longer have a vet on site, and they couldnt take her anyway as they are full (understandable). So I took her to my own vet, who scanned her for a chip and checked her over. He then told me the RSPCA would only have taken her if she was physically injured. This I didnt know and tbh was a bit shocked by. The vet said we could either take her home again with us or let her back out onto the street  . The vet didnt charge us despite giving her a good once over. He said the surgery would call the RSPCA which they did saving me another job and had her listed properly as found. 

Having read your stories Im glad Ive kept her. Id hate to think of her being put to sleep or sitting waiting to be rehomed when she has a good safe home with us. Admittedly we are poor but what can I say the cats eat better than we do :lol:


----------



## Kitty_pig

Fenris said:


> Please everyone, if you have concerns about the RSPCA or any charity, consider signing and sharing the petition for a charities ombudsman. It will at least create a means of complaint and some check on charity activities.
> 
> Create a Charities Ombudsman - e-petitions
> 
> Create a Charities Ombudsman
> 
> This petition calls on the government to create a Charities Ombudsman with the power to deal with complaints about charities and the authority to order a charity to provide adequate redress if a complaint is upheld..
> 
> The Charity Commission is unable to get involved in a wide range of complaints because they are not within its remit.
> 
> If a complainant is dissatisfied with the outcome of a Charity's own internal complaints procedure their only remaining option is the legal system. With legal aid being cut drastically this is beyond the reach of the majority of people.
> 
> Many charities are now running services or even acting as law enforcement agencies, so it is important that they are seen to be properly regulated and to have an effective and objective independent external complaints procedure.
> 
> We want Parliament to debate this issue.


signed and shared on twitter and facebook x


----------



## Steverags

I wouldn't trust the RSPCA any more, they didn't help in any way with a bad brreder and very bad conditions and when they did take in some Raggies from another cat collector they wouldn'y release the cats into the care of the TRCS rehoming group even though they knew we could find them lovely homes.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

That RSPCA branch is where i got Charlie from.

They gave me absolutely no support with his behavioural issues  I gave up on them the minute they told me to get professional help - 2 weeks after Charlie came home.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Fenris said:


> Please everyone, if you have concerns about the RSPCA or any charity, consider signing and sharing the petition for a charities ombudsman. It will at least create a means of complaint and some check on charity activities.
> 
> Create a Charities Ombudsman - e-petitions
> 
> Create a Charities Ombudsman
> 
> This petition calls on the government to create a Charities Ombudsman with the power to deal with complaints about charities and the authority to order a charity to provide adequate redress if a complaint is upheld..
> 
> The Charity Commission is unable to get involved in a wide range of complaints because they are not within its remit.
> 
> If a complainant is dissatisfied with the outcome of a Charity's own internal complaints procedure their only remaining option is the legal system. With legal aid being cut drastically this is beyond the reach of the majority of people.
> 
> Many charities are now running services or even acting as law enforcement agencies, so it is important that they are seen to be properly regulated and to have an effective and objective independent external complaints procedure.
> 
> We want Parliament to debate this issue.


Signed
Lets hope something gets done


----------



## pjc

i think you are all pathetic to slag off the rspca. the staff that work at the centres are fantastic, they go a great job for very little money, work ridiculously hard for long hours and even after hours by taking home animals to care for them in there own homes. i volunteer at a local centre and they have not put a healthy dog to sleep in the past 2 years i have been there, u shudnt believe all statistics are bounded around. instead of slagging them off maybe if more people volunteered they could do more. people keep breeding dogs and selling them to anyone so long as they have money and then when they get bored of them they get handed in to he rspca, with no training, possibly mis-treated or under fed and end up with any number of issues. 

the rspca can only do so much, they are limited by the powers they have, the legal process in this country that is long and drawn out and is being hit hard by the economic situation in the country.

do you people really think that sniping at them on a forum like this is going to help. i dont know much about the inspectorate side, but i can guess they get more complaints than they can deal with and know the centre local to us is always inundated with animals and always full, always with dogs waiting to come in.


----------



## Guest

pjc said:


> i think you are all pathetic to slag off the rspca. the staff that work at the centres are fantastic, they go a great job for very little money, work ridiculously hard for long hours and even after hours by taking home animals to care for them in there own homes. i volunteer at a local centre and they have not put a healthy dog to sleep in the past 2 years i have been there, u shudnt believe all statistics are bounded around. instead of slagging them off maybe if more people volunteered they could do more. people keep breeding dogs and selling them to anyone so long as they have money and then when they get bored of them they get handed in to he rspca, with no training, possibly mis-treated or under fed and end up with any number of issues.
> 
> the rspca can only do so much, they are limited by the powers they have, the legal process in this country that is long and drawn out and is being hit hard by the economic situation in the country.
> 
> do you people really think that sniping at them on a forum like this is going to help. i dont know much about the inspectorate side, but i can guess they get more complaints than they can deal with and know the centre local to us is always inundated with animals and always full, always with dogs waiting to come in.


I suggest you read this thread before slating members, no one here is slating individual centers 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/244095-hello-rspca.html


----------



## newfiesmum

pjc said:


> i think you are all pathetic to slag off the rspca. the staff that work at the centres are fantastic, they go a great job for very little money, work ridiculously hard for long hours and even after hours by taking home animals to care for them in there own homes. i volunteer at a local centre and they have not put a healthy dog to sleep in the past 2 years i have been there, u shudnt believe all statistics are bounded around. instead of slagging them off maybe if more people volunteered they could do more. people keep breeding dogs and selling them to anyone so long as they have money and then when they get bored of them they get handed in to he rspca, with no training, possibly mis-treated or under fed and end up with any number of issues.
> 
> the rspca can only do so much, they are limited by the powers they have, the legal process in this country that is long and drawn out and is being hit hard by the economic situation in the country.
> 
> do you people really think that sniping at them on a forum like this is going to help. i dont know much about the inspectorate side, but i can guess they get more complaints than they can deal with and know the centre local to us is always inundated with animals and always full, always with dogs waiting to come in.


And just how much of the millions is shared out among the little shelters in which you and others volunteer? Absolutely nothing, that's what. They do not need big offices, they do not need brand new vans, they do not need police lookalike uniforms and they certainly do not need three levels of digital communications officers http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/244095-hello-rspca.html

I am sure that your shelter and all the individual shelters do a good job, but they are no different to any other small shelter. Their home for life advertising is a disgrace, since they persuade elderly people to leave them all their money with the promise of a lifelong home for their pet, but that is not what is in the small print. In reality they are treated the same as any other pet who is taken in - they will try to find a home, for a short time, if not they will be pts. So much for the home for life.

Think how much more money they could spend on animal welfare if they shared their millions out among the shelters instead of plush offices and company cars.


----------



## pjc

but it is the small centres that come under the rspca brand and they do a fantastic job, i'm sure many people on here couldnt hack the hard work they put in day after day. 

makes me angry that people are so negative against the rspca. yes they do spend money that could go elsewhere, but show me a big charity that doesnt??


----------



## rona

pjc said:


> but it is the small centres that come under the rspca brand and they do a fantastic job, i'm sure many people on here couldnt hack the hard work they put in day after day.
> 
> makes me angry that people are so negative against the rspca. yes they do spend money that could go elsewhere, but show me a big charity that doesnt??


I'm sorry that anyone like you and any rescue shelter that comes under the RSPCA banner feels offended by these threads. 
Unfortunately the HQ isn't full of people like you.
If it was then there would be no problem and we would all be supporting them


----------



## pjc

rona said:


> I'm sorry that anyone like you and any rescue shelter that comes under the RSPCA banner feels offended by these threads.
> Unfortunately the HQ isn't full of people like you.
> If it was then there would be no problem and we would all be supporting them


and which big organisations are not run by people who earn a decent wage. it couldnt be run without it and i dont think some1 would take a job at the rspca if they didnt care about animal welfare. i'm sure that the head of the rspca could earn more running a similar sized commercial company.

People would still find some reason to knock them, no1 is perfect, people seem to concentrate on the minority of negatives as opposed to the many positives and it is the positives that no-one ever hears about because they are not interested in them and stories like that dont sell newspapers


----------



## rona

pjc said:


> and which big organisations are not run by people who earn a decent wage. it couldnt be run without it and i dont think some1 would take a job at the rspca if they didnt care about animal welfare. i'm sure that the head of the rspca could earn more running a similar sized commercial company.
> 
> People would still find some reason to knock them, no1 is perfect, people seem to concentrate on the minority of negatives as opposed to the many positives and it is the positives that no-one ever hears about because they are not interested in them and stories like that dont sell newspapers


Tell us some positives about HQ.

Have you been to or seen HQ?


----------



## pjc

rona said:


> Tell us some positives about HQ.
> 
> Have you been to or seen HQ?


no haven't unfortunately, i am talking about the rspca as a whole


----------



## rona

pjc said:


> no haven't unfortunately, i am talking about the rspca as a whole


The original ethos of the RSPCA was a brilliant one and is still kept alive by many thousands of people across the world. 
All here would support our RSPCA shelter down the road 
Not many would support that over bloated HQ. I can assure you that they do *NOT* need all those fripperies.

PS. I admire what you personally do for the animals :thumbup:


----------



## pjc

rona said:


> The original ethos of the RSPCA was a brilliant one and is still kept alive by many thousands of people across the world.
> All here would support our RSPCA shelter down the road
> Not many would support that over bloated HQ. I can assure you that they do *NOT* need all those fripperies.
> 
> PS. I admire what you personally do for the animals :thumbup:


that is true, but then i do not know of a big organisation or charity that does not have fancy offices. i'm no expert by any means, but i am sure many are the same with both facilities and salaries, but then to have appropriate people in charge appropriate salaries have to be paid. i guess its a no win situation.

lol, i dont do much, just give up a few hours a week to walk the dogs, sure any animal lover would do the same.


----------



## rona

pjc said:


> lol, i dont do much, just give up a few hours a week to walk the dogs, sure any animal lover would do the same.


There's many who don't


----------



## pjc

rona said:


> There's many who don't


that is very true, unfortunately.


----------



## rona

These don't have a plush HQ
Cats Protection: What we do: Our history

Do the Dogs Trust and Blue cross actually have an HQ?


----------



## pjc

rona said:


> These don't have a plush HQ
> Cats Protection: What we do: Our history
> 
> Do the Dogs Trust and Blue cross actually have an HQ?


not a clue, i'm no expert what so ever. my uneducated opinion, which will prob cause uproar, but hey ho, would say that the rspca is a much larger organisation than any of those charities


----------



## Spellweaver

pjc said:


> but it is the small centres that come under the rspca brand and they do a fantastic job, i'm sure many people on here couldnt hack the hard work they put in day after day.


I have seen nothing but praise on this forum for the local shelters and the volunteers who work in them. What people are angry about is the waste of millions of pounds every year by the head office - millions of pounds which people have donated thinking they are helping animals, when in reality their money has gone to pay for luxurious offices and ridiculous and unnecessary posts such as three tiers of digital communications officers.



pjc said:


> that is true, but then i do not know of a big organisation or charity that does not have fancy offices.


There are many charities without fancy offices; many charities who spend the money donated to them on the cause rather than unnecessary and ineffective jobs.



pjc said:


> and which big organisations are not run by people who earn a decent wage. it couldnt be run without it


Yes it could. As the small local rspca shelters have to raise all their own funds, they are, in reality, no different from any other small non-rspca shelter except that they get to use the rspca name. All the non-rspca small shelters seem to manage without fancy head offices and people with large salaries eating up all the donated money, and so do the local rspca shelters. So tell me again why you think a luxurious head office is a necessity?



pjc said:


> and i dont think some1 would take a job at the rspca if they didnt care about animal welfare.


In an ideal world, maybe. In the real world - well, I wish I could be as sure as you. How can anyone who works for the rspca love animals when they can be part of this:

WARNING: THIS VIDEO IS EXTREMELY DISTRESSING
RSPCA - What They Don't Want You To Know... - YouTube


----------



## Guest

I read the articla by Liz Jones at the start of this, and wanted to invite her to join here and read the Hello from the RSPCA on here, but couldn't find a contact email. Can someone else do it? Also, did you read the comments? Only one was supportive and most felt like us, and the comments were shut down very early, I think


----------



## pjc

Spellweaver said:


> I have seen nothing but praise on this forum for the local shelters and the volunteers who work in them. What people are angry about is the waste of millions of pounds every year by the head office - millions of pounds which people have donated thinking they are helping animals, when in reality their money has gone to pay for luxurious offices and ridiculous and unnecessary posts such as three tiers of digital communications officers.
> 
> There are many charities without fancy offices; many charities who spend the money donated to them on the cause rather than unnecessary and ineffective jobs.
> 
> Yes it could. As the small local rspca shelters have to raise all their own funds, they are, in reality, no different from any other small non-rspca shelter except that they get to use the rspca name. All the non-rspca small shelters seem to manage without fancy head offices and people with large salaries eating up all the donated money, and so do the local rspca shelters. So tell me again why you think a luxurious head office is a necessity?
> 
> In an ideal world, maybe. In the real world - well, I wish I could be as sure as you. How can anyone who works for the rspca love animals when they can be part of this:
> 
> WARNING: THIS VIDEO IS EXTREMELY DISTRESSING
> RSPCA - What They Don't Want You To Know... - YouTube


but it is the local rspca centres that are under the rspca banner, when you make sweeping comments about the rspca u include everything and for me, the rehoming of the animals is one of the main parts of the rspca and they do receive funding from the rspca, they do not receive funding from the government.

many charities probably, many large ones, probably not, which is what my point was in the first place.

i dont know about the video, it is bad, but sure i've seen somewhere that they dont use bolt guns anymore and as fro the dog at the end you cant tell circumstances from the photo. i dont think the rspca can do anything legally if the dog has shelter, water and food. thats not the rspca's fault, thats law. its the same with abondment, you can leave an animal for 72hours before it is classed as abandoned, which is rediculous, but that is law and rspca do not make laws


----------



## rona

pjc said:


> not a clue, i'm no expert what so ever. my uneducated opinion, which will prob cause uproar, but hey ho, would say that the rspca is a much larger organisation than any of those charities


Most of the other big charities that have plush offices are those that actually buy land/property in their charitable status, not all I'll admit, but people like the National trust and RSPB actually buy the properties to protect either the land or the actual property itself. It would be silly of them to then not use the property!!

I cannot find an actual HQ for Guide dogs for the blind 
Yes they are property owners and some are quite plush, *but* as far as I can see, they are either breeding or training establishments.
Some may be used as area HQs I suppose



househens said:


> I read the articla by Liz Jones at the start of this, and wanted to invite her to join here and read the Hello from the RSPCA on here, but couldn't find a contact email. Can someone else do it? Also, did you read the comments? Only one was supportive and most felt like us, and the comments were shut down very early, I think


I don't think you'd get a email address for her 
She a journalist and would want to protect her own privacy


----------



## pjc

rona said:


> Most of the other big charities that have plush offices are those that actually buy land/property in their charitable status, not all I'll admit, but people like the National trust and RSPB actually buy the properties to protect either the land or the actual property itself. It would be silly of them to then not use the property!!
> 
> I cannot find an actual HQ for Guide dogs for the blind
> Yes they are property owners and some are quite plush, *but* as far as I can see, they are either breeding or training establishments.
> Some may be used as area HQs I suppose
> 
> i see your point, i was thinking of charities along the lines of Oxfam, help for hereos, cancer research etc. like i said i have no idea, but would imagine they would be similar set ups, i could be completely wrong.
> 
> if people do not like the idea of there money being spent on overheads, they can always donate tangible items, such as there time volunteering, pet food, treats, beds, toys etc


----------



## Guest

pjc said:


> but it is the local rspca centres that are under the rspca banner, when you make sweeping comments about the rspca u include everything and for me, the rehoming of the animals is one of the main parts of the rspca and they do receive funding from the rspca, they do not receive funding from the government.
> 
> many charities probably, many large ones, probably not, which is what my point was in the first place.
> 
> i dont know about the video, it is bad, but sure i've seen somewhere that they dont use bolt guns anymore and as fro the dog at the end you cant tell circumstances from the photo. i dont think the rspca can do anything legally if the dog has shelter, water and food. thats not the rspca's fault, thats law. its the same with abondment, you can leave an animal for 72hours before it is classed as abandoned, which is rediculous, but that is law and rspca do not make laws


If you actually read the link that myself and Newfiesmum posted you will see that the RSPCA could use bolt guns at any stage in the future. You will also see that members are *not* slating the individual branches.

Also the RSPCA can do something if *any* of the welfare act 2006 is in breach Animal Welfare Act 2006 they just pick and choose which cases to follow through on (normally the promise of media coverage sways the decision ).

Please read the thread you may understand where some of us are coming from then, you will also see that we do not put down the work of the franchised centers, in fact I have mentioned in a post that if people wish to donate to the RSPCA then make sure it goes to the local centers so that it actually gets used to help animals


----------



## DKDREAM

I personally have no time for the RSPCA after they visited my dad and started banging on his dog was overweight (they should get to know facts before going on as he rescued her in that state) and he was told she should be walked a mile to 2 mile a day (what if people cant manage that he was told well they shouldnt have a dog) to me this is utter rubbish and quite offensive to those who can't walk that far. 

Just my opinion


----------



## rona

pjc said:


> rona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the other big charities that have plush offices are those that actually buy land/property in their charitable status, not all I'll admit, but people like the National trust and RSPB actually buy the properties to protect either the land or the actual property itself. It would be silly of them to then not use the property!!
> 
> I cannot find an actual HQ for Guide dogs for the blind
> Yes they are property owners and some are quite plush, *but* as far as I can see, they are either breeding or training establishments.
> Some may be used as area HQs I suppose
> 
> i see your point, i was thinking of charities along the lines of Oxfam, help for hereos, cancer research etc. like i said i have no idea, but would imagine they would be similar set ups, i could be completely wrong.
> 
> if people do not like the idea of there money being spent on overheads, they can always donate tangible items, such as there time volunteering, pet food, treats, beds, toys etc
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Oxfam have a rather huge HQ, however they do need worldwide communications as a priority to safeguard all their staff and action huge relief efforts.
> HQ for help for heroes seems to be not much more than a shed and Cancer research only has 2.5 floors of the building that they use as HQ
Click to expand...


----------



## pjc

B3rnie said:


> If you actually read the link that myself and Newfiesmum posted you will see that the RSPCA could use bolt guns at any stage in the future. You will also see that members are *not* slating the individual branches.
> 
> Also the RSPCA can do something if *any* of the welfare act 2006 is in breach Animal Welfare Act 2006 they just pick and choose which cases to follow through on (normally the promise of media coverage sways the decision ).
> 
> Please read the thread you may understand where some of us are coming from then, you will also see that we do not put down the work of the franchised centers, in fact I have mentioned in a post that if people wish to donate to the RSPCA then make sure it goes to the local centers so that it actually gets used to help animals


i've read some of it but not all of it, there's quite a lot of reading to do!! i thought i saw on there the rspca person say they wouldnt use bolt guns, but it is late and a lot of reading, so i am probably wrong and there are quite a lot of people on there moaning about the individual rspca centre's and the behaviour of the dogs, people not happy with how they are run, how they cannot get there animals back etc.

they cannot change the welfare act though "Where the Secretary of State proposes to issue or revise a code of practice he must submit it to Parliament and if the draft is rejected by one House within 40 days the Secretary of State must take no further action - s15(3). If both Houses reject the draft then the Secretary of State may amend the draft and re-submit - s15(4)" what i was saying was that they can only act within the law and alot of things people say they should change they have no power to do so, they can make suggestions.

i do see where you are coming from


----------



## pjc

DKDREAM said:


> I personally have no time for the RSPCA after they visited my dad and started banging on his dog was overweight (they should get to know facts before going on as he rescued her in that state) and he was told she should be walked a mile to 2 mile a day (what if people cant manage that he was told well they shouldnt have a dog) to me this is utter rubbish and quite offensive to those who can't walk that far.
> 
> Just my opinion


i'd agree, if u cant exercise the dog to its requirements u shudnt have a dog, hardh, but i dont think its fair to have a dog you cant look after properly


----------



## DKDREAM

pjc said:


> i'd agree, if u cant exercise the dog to its requirements u shudnt have a dog, hardh, but i dont think its fair to have a dog you cant look after properly


so do you feel a dog would have a better life in a rescue centre, as it is my dad does walk his dog but like myself i have a disability that limits the distance i can walk (i have selected my dogs through this and can excersize them properly) but as my dad rightly said well who excersizes their dogs when they are at work. they couldnt ansew and went red


----------



## pjc

DKDREAM said:


> so do you feel a dog would have a better life in a rescue centre, as it is my dad does walk his dog but like myself i have a disability that limits the distance i can walk (i have selected my dogs through this and can excersize them properly) but as my dad rightly said well who excersizes their dogs when they are at work. they couldnt ansew and went red


i honestly think dogs should be exercised correctly, i think its really important. if you or your dad are unable to do that then you can employ a dog walker or have you tried the cinnamon trust?? they do great work and would prob be able to help


----------



## Spellweaver

pjc said:


> i dont know about the video, it is bad, but sure i've seen somewhere that they dont use bolt guns anymore


Well, the Digital Communications Officer of the rspca said on this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/244095-hello-rspca-84.html#post1062238811 that they do still use them in exceptional circumstances - but as she also called what happened to the GSDs an exceptional circumstance I think it's pretty clear from her response that they will be used again. Do you know what happens when a dog is shot with a bolt gun? It does not kill the dog. They have to push an iron rod into the wound and mash the brains around to esnure the dog is dead. Tell me any person who is concerned about the welfare of animals that could do that.

I know you want to defend the organisation you work so hard for - and truly, I'm not knocking hard-working volunteers like you or the local shelters - but read this thread that everyone keeps directing you to. Your eyes will be opened.



pjc said:


> i dont think the rspca can do anything legally if the dog has shelter, water and food. thats not the rspca's fault, thats law.


No, that's merely the excuse they give for not doing anything. The *law * -ie the animal welfare act - covers much more than that and the rspca _should_ act if any part of that act is breached. But they don't.


----------



## DKDREAM

pjc said:


> i honestly think dogs should be exercised correctly, i think its really important. if you or your dad are unable to do that then you can employ a dog walker or have you tried the cinnamon trust?? they do great work and would prob be able to help


I think you have missed my point I have stated my dogs and my dads get exercised properly but what i was saying is would a dog have a better home in a rescue then in someones home who perhaps couldnt walk as far as needed i know what id prefer


----------



## rona

Spellweaver said:


> Do you know what happens when a dog is shot with a bolt gun? It does not kill the dog. They have to push an iron rod into the wound and mash the brains around to esnure the dog is dead. Tell me any person who is concerned about the welfare of animals that could do that.
> .


Where did this little snippet of info come from?

I've seen largish pigs killed with a bolt gun and can assure you that they died instantly.
A dogs skull is much softer than a pigs


----------



## pjc

Spellweaver said:


> Well, the Digital Communications Officer of the rspca said on this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/244095-hello-rspca-84.html#post1062238811 said that they do still use them in exceptional circumstances - but as she also called what happened to the GSDs an exceptional circumstance I think it's pretty clear from her response that they will be used again. Do you know what happens when a dog is shot with a bolt gun? It does not kill the dog. They have to push an iron rod into the wound and mash the brains around to esnure the dog is dead. Tell me any person who is concerned about the welfare of animals that could do that.
> 
> I know you want to defend the organisation you work so hard for - and truly, I'm not knocking hard-working volunteers like you or the local shelters - but read this thread that everyone keeps directing you to. Your eyes will be opened.
> 
> No, that's merely the excuse they give for not doing anything. The *law * -ie the animal welfare act - covers much more than that and the rspca _should_ act if any part of that act is breached. But they don't.


no i do not know how a bolt gun works, like i have said many times before i am no expert, although your version does seem slightly sensationalised, but as ur the expert i will take ur word for it.

i will defend it because i see the good they do and think they do a lot more good than they do bad and i agree they have made mistakes and done wrong, but every1 concentrates on the bad and a lot of the time it is things they have heard

like i've said a couple of times i am reading it, but there is a lot of reading lol


----------



## Spellweaver

pjc said:


> if people do not like the idea of there money being spent on overheads, they can always donate tangible items, such as there time volunteering, pet food, treats, beds, toys etc


Or they can give their money to charities who spend it all on the animals and not the unnecessary overheads.

I would rather give my money to the local shelter who does not have the rspca HQ guzzling money behind them. And from all the weeping and wailing the rspca do on national tv (wonder how much that costs?) about falling donations, a lot of people feel the same way. If enough people do this, then the rspca will eventually be forced to give some of the money it wastes or piles up in the bank to the actual shelters.


----------



## rona

pjc said:


> i will defend it because i see the good they do and think they do a lot more good than they do bad and i agree they have made mistakes and done wrong, but every1 concentrates on the bad and a lot of the time it is things they have heard


What I heard came from my fathers mouth. I think after working in their last HQ, he knew what he was talking about


----------



## Spellweaver

pjc said:


> no i do not know how a bolt gun works, like i have said many times before i am no expert, although your version does seem slightly sensationalised, but as ur the expert i will take ur word for it.


I am not an expert. Neither have I sensationalised it. I merely told the truth. And you don't have to take my word for it. Have a read of this:

WARNING: DISTRESSING CONTENT AND GRAPHIC AND DISTRESSING VIDEO
rspca kill dogs with captive bolt gun and pithing



pjc said:


> i will defend it because i see the good they do and think they do a lot more good than they do bad and i agree they have made mistakes and done wrong, but every1 concentrates on the bad and a lot of the time it is things they have heard


You mean you can actually defend this sort of thing?  :w00t: And you call yourself an animal lover?  And then you wonder why people are against the rspca and everything it stands for :shocked: :frown2:


----------



## Guest

rona,I didn't mean a personal email address but an official one,for contacting her. She must have a work one and I tried 'home', in case it had a contact for the paper/journalist... I don't care if I leave it on a filtered answering service... not even in the same country. or the rest of the paper, to find something.

pjc I'm sure there are kindly people who volunteer at RSPCAs. that are small self funded self managed offices. I have had bad experiences, I know devoted cat rescuers who set up their own rescue, due to the horror they went through, volunteering. at the RSPCA. I know SO MANY devoted animal lovers who DESPISE the RSPCA. 

Truly, I would run to the Antipodes, to be sure my rescue set up had NO links AT ALL with the RSPCA. I cannot THINK why any knowledgeable animal lover would WANT to operate under the RSPCA banner. I have to say, you sound pretty naive. Then to say, knowing the charity kills 20000 animals, refuses to pay for a desexing of a cat, owned by a pensioner begging at their counter to get her cat desexed because she couldn't afford it, whilst they have MILLIONS OF POUNDS in the bank... and so much worse! 

When there is an avalanche of obscene personal experiences, of experiences of friends, family... You may well find yourself impressed by your little self funded, self managed branch, but I would suggest that that is because you are not actually experiencing the realty of RSPCA management and behind the PR ethics. You perhaps need to hug your local manager. I will not donate to any thing linked to the RSPCA. There are plenty of devoted and strugglng charities that need money. If your branch wanted money from me, they'd have to sever all links to the RSPCA. My money saves an animal, equally needy, at another charity, so there is nothing lacking in my giving. 

I just truly find it baffling, that you shrug of the AVALANCHE of horrible experiences, the torrent of complaints I've seen on nearly every forum, the evidence of huge sums wasted, and then say the execs deserve huge paypackets and perks. You do realise that money comes from the dead bodies of animals put down to enable some exec to get a company car, etc SHOULD someone running a charity that is despised by many animal lovers, found far worse than wanting, across the country, in numbers that really are starting to sound like a major investigation is needed, be above criticism? And you defend them? You're not saying leave my little branch alone, you've been saying you have no problem with the management, their outrageous payments and waste. and apparently not persuaded by the avalanche of disgusting failures listed on a number of threads here, but certainly in Hello from the RSPCA. Why don't you actually ring up as Jo Average, and ring up the official RSPCA run branches, and test out a few scenarios, and see what help you get.


----------



## Spellweaver

rona said:


> Where did this little snippet of info come from?
> 
> I've seen largish pigs killed with a bolt gun and can assure you that they died instantly.
> A dogs skull is much softer than a pigs


From the link I posted in post #102. According to that, pithing (ie insterting a metal rod into the brain and stirring around) is a legal requirement after the use of a bolt gun.


----------



## rona

househens said:


> . Why don't you actually ring up as Jo Average, and ring up the official RSPCA run branches, and test out a few scenarios, and see what help you get.


Don't forget, you don't get through to the RSPCA, just a call center!

If you go to the bottom of the page that the newspaper article is on you can leave a comment

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/article-1227210/Contact-Us.html


----------



## rona

Spellweaver said:


> From the link I posted in post #102


Yes it's now a legal requirement but I bet the animal is dead before you either pith it or bleed it.
It's just a safeguard like the injection into the heart when an animal is PTS. 99% of the time the animal is already dead but you wouldn't want to make a mistake under those circumstances, so you have the back up to be doubly sure

It's partly because untrained people can now use a bolt gun


----------



## Spellweaver

rona said:


> Yes it's now a legal requirement but I bet the animal is dead before you either pith it or bleed it.
> It's just a safeguard like the injection into the heart when an animal is PTS. 99% of the time the animal is already dead but you wouldn't want to make a mistake under those circumstances, so you have the back up to be doubly sure
> 
> It's partly because untrained people can now use a bolt gun


I see what you mean about it being a safeguard for untrained people using a bolt gun - but how trained will the rspca inspectors be? How accurate will their use of a bolt gun be?


----------



## rona

Spellweaver said:


> I see what you mean about it being a safeguard for untrained people using a bolt gun - but how trained will the rspca inspectors be? How accurate will their use of a bolt gun be?


The guy from the RSPCA who came to shoot our pigs in the middle of the night after a fire where many got horribly burned, was brill, and that in unnatural and sometimes very little light

I must say that it was either the police or fire brigade that got him to come out


----------



## Guest

pjc said:


> no i do not know how a bolt gun works, like i have said many times before i am no expert, although *your version does seem slightly sensationalised*, but as ur the expert i will take ur word for it.


it wasn`t sensationalised , it actually happened and that RSPCA`s bloke first line was during the below interview `*we certainly did try to rehome the dogs*` pull the other one!! they were shot through the head the day the RSPCA went in!!!
please listen to this.
[youtube_browser]_x4bXQOyOkg[/youtube_browser]



pjc said:


> i will defend it because i see the good they do and think they do a lot more good than they do bad and i agree they have made mistakes and done wrong, but every1 concentrates on the bad and a lot of the time it is things they have heard


what GOOD do they do??? apart from being very good at lining their own pockets with other peoples hard earned money , only to go on and use the PUBLIC`S donations to carry out barbaric practices like that!! it wasn`t heard word or mouth , was a HIGHLY publicized case!!
some bassett hounds suffered the same fate at the hands of the RSPCA!!


----------



## Guest

rona when I read the article, the comments column had been closed. I think too fast. Most people making further complaints about the RSPCA. Only 1 defending, I think. I think the paper was a bit uncomfortable about the hornets nest.


----------



## pjc

you were sensationalising it, as rona points out the animal in 99% of cases are dead, but it is a legal requirement to pith it, would you rather they didnt do it in the legal way and fulfil the legal requirements? 

you have taken the 'i will defend them' out of context, i have never once said that what happened to the gsds was correct, i am and have through all of my threads talked about the rspca as a whole entity. 

people just jump on the band wagon of slagging off the rspca. there is a big rescue near to us which imports most of its dogs from ireland and if they are not rehomed within a certain amount of time they are pts and who have the same ideas when it comes to raising funds.

why should the rspca pay for a cat to be desexed? if people cant afford to look after an animal correctly they should have it in the first place. 

like i've said many times on this thread i am not an expert and do not have any experience of managers in the hq. 

they do a lot of good, not knowing figures, but i would say that they rehome a lot more animals than other charities and know of dogs that have come into rspca rescue centres with many issues and they work hard to rehabilitate and rehome these animals.


----------



## Spellweaver

pjc said:


> you were sensationalising it, as rona points out the animal in 99% of cases are dead, but it is a legal requirement to pith it, would you rather they didnt do it in the legal way and fulfil the legal requirements?


Oh believe me, that wasn't sensationalised at all. If I had wanted to sensationalise it, I could.

I could have said these were poor, innocent, loving pets, scared and hungry, missing their owner, not understanding what was happening, not being given a chance to be reassessed and rehomed, being murdered in cold blood by cruel, uncaring rspca officers who would rather participate in this kind of blood bath than spend the money and time in rehabilitating and rehoming them. I could have gone on in great detail about how each dog must have suffered as it lay there with a bolt in its head, fitting as its brains were mashed about with an iron rod by an uncaring officer. I could have gone on in detail about how each successive dog became more and more terrified as it watched the horrific treatment being metered out to its brothers and sisters.

Now THAT is sensationalism. This isn't:



Spellweaver said:


> Do you know what happens when a dog is shot with a bolt gun? It does not kill the dog. They have to push an iron rod into the wound and mash the brains around to esnure the dog is dead.


Now, as for your next remark:



pjc said:


> you have taken the 'i will defend them' out of context, i have never once said that what happened to the gsds was correct, i am and have through all of my threads talked about the rspca as a whole entity.


No I didn't take it out of context. I posted:



Spellweaver said:


> Tell me any person who is concerned about the welfare of animals that could do that.


To which you replied



pjc said:


> i will defend it because i see the good they do and think they do a lot more good than they do bad


Note - you siad you will defend "it" - ie the use of the bolt gun - not "them" - ie the rspca.


----------



## newfiesmum

pjc said:


> that is true, but then i do not know of a big organisation or charity that does not have fancy offices. i'm no expert by any means, but i am sure many are the same with both facilities and salaries, but then to have appropriate people in charge appropriate salaries have to be paid. i guess its a no win situation.
> 
> lol, i dont do much, just give up a few hours a week to walk the dogs, sure any animal lover would do the same.


Most big charities have a headquarters, but not plush fancy offices with too many administrators. Neither do they have brand new vans and police lookalike uniforms - they make do with a polo shirt. I have also noticed when seeing staff from Wood Green animal shelter about in their oldish van, that they look as though they have been mucking out the animals! I don't think I've ever seen an RSPCA officer with a bit of dust on his trousers.

If they did what other big charities do, paid the necessary administration staff, made do with older vehicles, wore polo shirts, and shared the remainder of the vast funds among the hardworking shelters, and if they actually saved the animals that needed saving and not left them suffering for months, we would all be supporting them.

Oxfam are just as bad, but what about Cat Protection, the Salvation Army, Shelter......................?

And why don't they let it be known that the shelters all have to raise their own funds? Because no one would donate to them, that's why?


----------



## pjc

Spellweaver said:


> Oh believe me, that wasn't sensationalised at all. If I had wanted to sensationalise it, I could.
> 
> I could have said these were poor, innocent, loving pets, scared and hungry, missing their owner, not understanding what was happening, not being given a chance to be reassessed and rehomed, being murdered in cold blood by cruel, uncaring rspca officers who would rather participate in this kind of blood bath than spend the money and time in rehabilitating and rehoming them. I could have gone on in great detail about how each dog must have suffered as it lay there with a bolt in its head, fitting as its brains were mashed about with an iron rod by an uncaring officer. I could have gone on in detail about how each successive dog became more and more terrified as it watched the horrific treatment being metered out to its brothers and sisters.
> 
> Now THAT is sensationalism. This isn't:
> 
> Now, as for your next remark:
> 
> No I didn't take it out of context. I posted:
> 
> To which you replied
> 
> Note - you siad you will defend "it" - ie the use of the bolt gun - not "them" - ie the rspca.


you did sensationalise it, you turned a legal requirement into a point of angst

and you did take it out of context you said 'you will defend the organisation' and i replied with 'yes i will defend it', the it was organisation that was the it not the bolt gun.


----------



## pjc

newfiesmum said:


> Most big charities have a headquarters, but not plush fancy offices with too many administrators. Neither do they have brand new vans and police lookalike uniforms - they make do with a polo shirt. I have also noticed when seeing staff from Wood Green animal shelter about in their oldish van, that they look as though they have been mucking out the animals! I don't think I've ever seen an RSPCA officer with a bit of dust on his trousers.
> 
> If they did what other big charities do, paid the necessary administration staff, made do with older vehicles, wore polo shirts, and shared the remainder of the vast funds among the hardworking shelters, and if they actually saved the animals that needed saving and not left them suffering for months, we would all be supporting them.
> 
> Oxfam are just as bad, but what about Cat Protection, the Salvation Army, Shelter......................?
> 
> And why don't they let it be known that the shelters all have to raise their own funds? Because no one would donate to them, that's why?


i think new vans are more cost effective than old run arounds, but thats just my opinion. i have not yet said that there hq is over the top and i dont see the problem with a uniform, but thats just me.

lol, wood green, the times i have been rang and hounded by them to give regular donations by a marketing company employed by them to try and get me to set up a monthly donation... its not just the rpsca that have bad practices.


----------



## Spellweaver

pjc said:


> you did sensationalise it, you turned a legal requirement into a point of angst


There is no legal requirement for the rspca to use bolt guns and pithing when they arrive "to take care of" dogs whose owner has died. The only point of angst is that the rspca used bolt guns and pithing instead of assessing and rehoming the dogs. You don't find this a point of angst then? When you pop your clogs, would you be happy for the rspca to come and use a bolt gun and pithing on your dogs instead of taking them for rehoming?



pjc said:


> and you did take it out of context you said 'you will defend the organisation' and i replied with 'yes i will defend it', the it was organisation that was the it not the bolt gun.


Hmm. That may be what you meant, but that wasn't what came across on the post. In that case, I'll give you the benfit of the doubt and just regard you as misguided for defending the rspca rather than cruel for defending the use of a bolt gun and pithing. But I think you need to make your points a little clearer.


----------



## Spellweaver

pjc said:


> lol, wood green, the times i have been rang and hounded by them to give regular donations by a marketing company employed by them to try and get me to set up a monthly donation... its not just the rpsca that have bad practices.


It's not being asked for donations that annoys people - it's the way the donations are spent (or hoarded in the bank!) that gets people annoyed. Glad to see that you are admitting the rspca do have bad practices tho ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pjc

Spellweaver said:


> It's not being asked for donations that annoys people - it's the way the donations are spent (or hoarded in the bank!) that gets people annoyed. Glad to see that you are admitting the rspca do have bad practices tho ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


sorry, i was reading through that 'hi from rspca' post and noticed a lot of people 'complaining' about how they were hounded by rspca for donations when rang or cold called etc and was just pointing out that others can be just as bad.

all the way through my posts i have said that it has bad practices, have defended some that others believe to be wrong but thats peoples opinions for you.

my main opinion though is that rspca does a lot of good, along with the bad, but people always concentrate on the bad.


----------



## Attack Mode

pjc said:


> you were sensationalising it, as rona points out the animal in 99% of cases are dead, but it is a legal requirement to pith it, would you rather they didnt do it in the legal way and fulfil the legal requirements?
> 
> you have taken the 'i will defend them' out of context, i have never once said that what happened to the gsds was correct, i am and have through all of my threads talked about the rspca as a whole entity.
> 
> people just jump on the band wagon of slagging off the rspca. there is a big rescue near to us which imports most of its dogs from ireland and if they are not rehomed within a certain amount of time they are pts and who have the same ideas when it comes to raising funds.
> 
> why should the rspca pay for a cat to be desexed? if people cant afford to look after an animal correctly they should have it in the first place.
> 
> like i've said many times on this thread i am not an expert and do not have any experience of managers in the hq.
> 
> they do a lot of good, not knowing figures, *but i would say that they rehome a lot more animals than other charities and know of dogs that have come into rspca rescue centres with many issues and they work hard to rehabilitate and rehome these animals.*


Think you need to check figures for the amount of animals PTS compared to other charities. From your comment, I think it's safe to say "you will be shocked".

And every rescue charity takes in problem dogs and works with them. So it's not as if your other point makes them unique.

You admit you don't know how HQ work etc. So of course your points are based on your local centre, who I am sure do a sterling job (as do all the small RSPCA centres).

But your local centre is not painting a true picture (sadly) of the RSPCA as a whole.

Currently the RSPCA have about £170 million in their coffers. Out of this on average they give 4 million to their hospitals, centres etc. Which leaves them with £166 million to spend "as they wish". And believe me they spend it. They pay a team of people to sit on facebook, twitter, and forums all day, new offices, new vans every few years and so on.

Or what about the new building they built in Swansea? Nice new blocks, lovely carpark, spacious offices and enough kennels for 27 dogs.

It took 10 years of hard fundraising to ay for these new facilities. But what use is any of the new stuff to a dog in need. And before you think "hang on they have 27 nice new kennels. Surely that was built for the dogs???"

True they were. But......

Prior to the rebuild, that facility had enough room for 140 dogs. But f*** the dogs, the staff needed the room taken up by the kennels for their bigger offices. 

Wonder how many enthanised dogs equal a square metre?

Also unfair that the main face, (those local centres etc) are only getting a tiny piece of what people donate. I am sure they donate thinking it goes to a dog/horse/cat like in the adverts. No, more chance it's paying for that person to sit on a forum all day, or for a new office.

In fact the RSPCA spend nearly double the amount they give to their centres/hospitals annually, on prosecutions. On top of that, they end up paying nearly half that again, on "costs" due to losing. (They lose far more than they win). And if they don't win, they keep wasting money trying to win by appealing.............and appealing.........and appealing.

Bit disheartening isn't it that those owners who get taken to court and end up winning, get more than the local centres each year?

Not only do you have the waste of money from taking out private prosecutions. The RSPCA on average spends more on advertising than they do on taking legal action. 

So those TV adverts, leaflets, etc cost more than what the RSPCA claim to be there main aim. How does that make sense?

Or maybe they give a higher priority to having a leaflet stuffed through a letterbox than they do on animal welfare. 

By all means stick up for your centre, who I am sure do a great job. And nobody here is saying otherwise. But look at the RSPCA as a whole before trying to stick up for them. There is a big difference between you and your fellow unpaid army of volunteers and the HQ.

And to end:

In 2012 the RSPCA like to give the image they are the main prosecutors under Animal Welfare. The Animal Police if you like.

In 1842, Richard Martin (RSPCA founder) said in his speech at the first meeting:

_"It would be ill judged for it to become known as a prosecuting society and the prime aim should be to alter the moral feelings of the country."_

Such a shame his words were not kept. Bet he is turning in his grave.


----------



## Guest

So you not only defend the RSPCA but now want to remove beloved pets owned by the poor, the socially isolated, the disabled on pensions, the war vets and war widows denied rightful level of pensions, the people who lost their super in the gfc,, the working poor that could never earn a 'comfortable' wage, the women who married in the 50s, 60s, 70s, who found their husbands had stashed everything, to replace her with a generation younger trophy wife, The poor women who live alone, for whatever reason, and have a large dog to feel safe at night. The people who always gave more than they could afford, always took in more than they could cope with, PRIMARILY, because almost EVERYONE who does a bit more than 'volunteers a few hours walking dogs' to save dogs, would drive all night, empty their own pockets, walk the streets BEGGING, to keep a dog out of the maws of the RSPCA. What IS the level above High Tory, politically?

The majority of people donate TO the RSPCA because they expect the RSPCA TO DO JUST THAT. IF you used that ultra dry financial brain of yours, you'd realise that desexing an elderly pensioners female cat, SAVES thousands, by not having to feed and/or desex and/or euthanise 95 % of that cat's unwanted kittens. and no doubt, 95% of those kittens kittens ad nauseum. Not to mention doing the honourable, kindest thing for the cat. Perhaps you do fit in well with the RSPCA and philosophically have the same mindset.


----------



## Spellweaver

pjc said:


> my main opinion though is that rspca does a lot of good, along with the bad, but people always concentrate on the bad.


You are entitled to your opinion - just as I am entitled to mine. And in my opinion the good that they do can be done elsewhere, by other shelters/charities, who would put the kind of money the rspca waste every year to good use in rescuing and caring for animals. And, again my opinion, the bad that they do far, far outweighs any good.

I would welcome an official investigation into this charity so that it can be held to account for its practices and its waste of money.

And btw, you didn't answer my question about whether or not you would be happy for the rspca to use a bolt gun and pithing on your dogs instead of rehoming them when oupop our clogs


----------



## newfiesmum

Spellweaver said:


> You are entitled to your opinion - just as I am entitled to mine. And in my opinion the good that they do can be done elsewhere, by other shelters/charities, who would put the kind of money the rspca waste every year to good use in rescuing and caring for animals. And, again my opinion, the bad that they do far, far outweighs any good.
> 
> I would welcome an official investigation into this charity so that it can be held to account for its practices and its waste of money.
> 
> And btw, you didn't answer my question about whether or not you would be happy for the rspca to use a bolt gun and pithing on your dogs instead of rehoming them when oupop our clogs


I would also be interested in pjc's opinion of their fraudulent "home for life" campaign? Two questions then that need answering?


----------



## pjc

Spellweaver said:


> You are entitled to your opinion - just as I am entitled to mine. And in my opinion the good that they do can be done elsewhere, by other shelters/charities, who would put the kind of money the rspca waste every year to good use in rescuing and caring for animals. And, again my opinion, the bad that they do far, far outweighs any good.
> 
> I would welcome an official investigation into this charity so that it can be held to account for its practices and its waste of money.
> 
> And btw, you didn't answer my question about whether or not you would be happy for the rspca to use a bolt gun and pithing on your dogs instead of rehoming them when oupop our clogs


indeed you are, which is why i will not say that one opinion is right and one is wrong, everyone is entitled to their opinions.

of course i wouldnt want any dog to be dealt with like that. at the moment i dont have a dog, for various reasons, i work long hours and am out of the house most weekends and cannot afford one at present, so dont think it is fair to have a dog in those circumstances. but if i did and i died i would not want it to be killed with a bolt gun, or by any other means.

'home for life', i dont know enough about it tbh, but do understand that some dogs do need to be pts for various reasons. wish we could live in a world where none needed to be pts, but unforturnately we do not


----------



## newfiesmum

pjc said:


> indeed you are, which is why i will not say that one opinion is right and one is wrong, everyone is entitled to their opinions.
> 
> of course i wouldnt want any dog to be dealt with like that. at the moment i dont have a dog, for various reasons, i work long hours and am out of the house most weekends and cannot afford one at present, so dont think it is fair to have a dog in those circumstances. but if i did and i died i would not want it to be killed with a bolt gun, or by any other means.
> 
> 'home for life', i dont know enough about it tbh, but do understand that some dogs do need to be pts for various reasons. wish we could live in a world where none needed to be pts, but unforturnately we do not


Various reasons is a phrase which can cover anything. The German Shepherds already mentioned were deemed aggressive because they quite naturally "went for the RSPCA inspectors who broke into the house". That is what dogs do. They were hungry and bewildered, and were not given a chance, just murdered.

If someone were to die and they broke in after a couple of days and the dog, to which they had promised to give a home for life, growled at them, it would be destroyed as aggressive. Don't these people understand animals at all?

I think it is disgraceful that they are allowed to get away with promising to give that pet a proper home if the owner leaves them money, then having it pts anyway. That alone would be enough to make me donate someplace else.


----------



## Calvine

World Horse Welfare are the same, they turn up in light beige suede boots and then their faces drop when they see the mud is four feet deep. Shame!


----------



## Thorne

Why do people create accounts just to cause conflict?

pjc, like others have said I have the utmost respect for most of the individual RSPCA centres and their staff and volunteers, but not the core of the "business". 
Sadly my local one has a pretty poor reputation. 2 friends of mine have done work placements there as part of their vet med course, 1 described it as a prisoner of war camp for dogs, the other said how the dogs went out with the same behavioural problems they came in with and little to no training was carried out. Walk it or let it out into the garden then stick it back in its kennel. Have met a couple of inspectors from this place. Rude individuals who seemed keen to get their kennel inspection done without taking any real interest in the animals in question. Found faults in irrelevant problems including a rusty kennel bolt that the dogs couldn't access.


rona said:


> These don't have a plush HQ
> Cats Protection: What we do: Our history
> 
> Do the Dogs Trust and Blue cross actually have an HQ?


Don't know about DT but the BC have their main office on the same site as one of their rehoming centres: Blue Cross - Burford rehoming centre



pjc said:


> why should the rspca pay for a cat to be desexed? if people cant afford to look after an animal correctly they should have it in the first place.


On the subject of the aforementioned BC, they and the PDSA run clinics for people of low income which includes very low cost neutering. All animals rehomed from the BC are neutered or required to be neutered when old enough. I don't necessarily support compulsory neutering for pet dogs (got 1 intact dog and 1 spayed dog here) but can understand a rescue centre's POV on the matter.
As I understand it whether to neuter animals or not is at the discretion of the individual RSPCA branches?

OP - do you own any animals? Would be interested to hear how much exercise they get, whether they're neutered, if they're fed top quality food, how long they're left (all seem to be contentious issues to you).



Attack Mode said:


> Or what about the new building they built in Swansea? Nice new blocks, lovely carpark, spacious offices and enough kennels for 27 dogs.
> 
> It took 10 years of hard fundraising to ay for these new facilities. But what use is any of the new stuff to a dog in need. And before you think "hang on they have 27 nice new kennels. Surely that was built for the dogs???"
> 
> True they were. But......
> 
> Prior to the rebuild, that facility had enough room for 140 dogs. But f*** the dogs, the staff needed the room taken up by the kennels for their bigger offices.
> 
> Wonder how many enthanised dogs equal a square metre?
> 
> ...
> 
> And to end:
> 
> In 2012 the RSPCA like to give the image they are the main prosecutors under Animal Welfare. The Animal Police if you like.
> 
> In 1842, Richard Martin (RSPCA founder) said in his speech at the first meeting:
> 
> _"It would be ill judged for it to become known as a prosecuting society and the prime aim should be to alter the moral feelings of the country."_
> 
> Such a shame his words were not kept. Bet he is turning in his grave.


Shocking!  How can removing 113 kennels/dogs from a centre while turning away animals be remotely defensible?


----------



## WriterC

Attack Mode said:


> Or what about the new building they built in Swansea? Nice new blocks, lovely carpark, spacious offices and enough kennels for 27 dogs.
> 
> It took 10 years of hard fundraising to ay for these new facilities. But what use is any of the new stuff to a dog in need. And before you think "hang on they have 27 nice new kennels. Surely that was built for the dogs???"
> 
> True they were. But......
> 
> Prior to the rebuild, that facility had enough room for 140 dogs. But f*** the dogs, the staff needed the room taken up by the kennels for their bigger offices.


I've read this rumour before. It all seems to stem from a tabloid press story written in the late 90s which exclusively quoted a sacked member of a committee. In it he claims that the fundraising went on for "60 years" (despite the replaced kennels only being 40 years old themselves) and that those kennels housed "hundreds of dogs". It seems a game of Chinese Whispers has been going on with the RSPCA-bashing brigade, one that hasn't ever come close to the truth.

Interestingly, this thread is the top Google result for this alleged story.


----------



## Guest

WriterC said:


> I've read this rumour before. It all seems to stem from a tabloid press story written in the late 90s which exclusively quoted a sacked member of a committee. In it he claims that the fundraising went on for "60 years" (despite the replaced kennels only being 40 years old themselves) and that those kennels housed "hundreds of dogs". It seems a game of Chinese Whispers has been going on with the RSPCA-bashing brigade, one that hasn't ever come close to the truth.
> 
> Interestingly, this thread is the top Google result for this alleged story.


You may have read a story in the press, however these are facts  The RSPCA had kennel room for 140 dogs (fact) and the new building only houses 27 dogs (fact).

I am very glad that these threads are at the top of google, it is about time the public knew the truth about this "business" 

I love how people that aren't willing to open their eyes will overlook all the harm the RSPCA does because once upon a time they have rehomed an animal or two


----------



## rona

This makes interesting reading

http://openlearn.open.ac.uk/mod/oucontent/view.php?id=397429&section=7.1


----------



## rona

and this

Wildlife Crime (13th March 2012)


----------



## Guest

rona said:


> This makes interesting reading
> 
> http://openlearn.open.ac.uk/mod/oucontent/view.php?id=397429&section=7.1


Hmmm, very interesting. Especially this quote :mad2:



> The branch, however, an independent charity in its own right, is preparing to sue the national RSPCA for negligence, alleging that it gave poor advice and failed to deliver grants on time. Joe Harris, 50, the chairman, said: The committee agreed to these plans, including an administration block the size of a school, because they were told that *advice from headquarters was not to be questioned* and that, if it was, they could be considered negligent and could lose their homes and businesses.


----------



## CanIgoHome

people wonder why I don't like the RSPCA and refuse to give money to the murdering ********


----------



## WriterC

B3rnie said:


> You may have read a story in the press, however these are facts  The RSPCA had kennel room for 140 dogs (fact) and the new building only houses 27 dogs (fact).
> 
> I am very glad that these threads are at the top of google, it is about time the public knew the truth about this "business"
> 
> I love how people that aren't willing to open their eyes will overlook all the harm the RSPCA does because once upon a time they have rehomed an animal or two


You see that's the thing - I didn't read the story in the press. That's the most solid source I could find for this rumour, and it's on very shaky ground.

Do you have any proof of your claims? Documents and facts and figures etc? They shouldn't be difficult to find at all, and you have had 15 plus years to do it. Strange how there doesn't seem to be any.


----------



## WriterC

B3rnie said:


> Hmmm, very interesting. Especially this quote :mad2:


I thought these were far more interesting and revealing, but don't exactly fit with your fundamental belief that the RSPCA is evil - 


> Peter Davies, the society's director general, said: We just want to see the project completed. The administration block would house a shop, education and meeting facilities, and premises for an inspector. It was a farm and we had to buy it all. We need an equine facility and that is part of the long-term plan.





> The RSPCA example demonstrates how a project's success may be jeopardised if all interested parties across the organisation do not share an understanding of its purpose and proposed outcome. It illustrates that, especially in the voluntary sector, it may even be difficult to identify exactly what is the organisation. It can be equally easy to ignore or sideline certain interest groups within a more conventional organisation too, because they may not have an obvious interest in a project, or even because their interest seems likely to undermine the aims of the project as understood by more powerful interest groups.


----------



## Attack Mode

I wish to make to make an amendment to my earlier comment.

The RSPCA centre nr Swansea can now (currently) house 57 dogs not 27.


----------



## Bear1980

We contacted the RSPCA on 3 different occasions, twice they said they would "be out soon" - that was about 10 months ago an the other time I contacted them about a pet shop which apparently is not there problem and the councils???

I'll be giving to Bear rescue not the RSPCA...


----------



## Sussexplumber

MrRustyRead said:


> I'm hoping to become an inspector and work my butt off to get their reputation back! As they have so much power and aren't doing anything with it!


Best of luck with the possible job but what powers do they have? None that I`m aware of?


----------



## MaryRudgard

Hi there,

I am reaching out for support after the RSPCA became responsible for the death of my cat.

Please can you share and sign my petition to help us get the response we deserve?

https://www.change.org/p/rspca-review-your-protocol-and-respond-to-the-death-of-my-cat

Thank you,

Mary Rudgard.


----------



## moonstone

My friend has an animal rescueshe works hard (despite being a very sick lady) to help as many animals as she can
She became friends with the local rspca inspector and was horrified to be told that when they go out to collect unwanted pets they take them straight back to Harmsworth Hospital (this being the nearest branch) and PTS
When she discovered this my friend offered to take all the animals that they collected and rehome them:thumbsup:she has now done this for many years and indeed I have some of the cats that would otherwise have been killed by rspcashe even takes in horses which in one case was a Shetland colt aged 8 months who was being taken to the slaughterhouse by themshe had him in her back garden for months until she could rehome himthey were aware that this was not the best home for this colt but as they knew about it they were not botheredif someone had reported this and it it had not been my friend she would have been prosecuted so they obviously pick and choose who they prosecute
As to the "home for life" they have admitted they they will only "try" to find a home for your pet but in the majority of cases the pets are taken and pts without even trying to rehome them


----------



## newfiesmum

moonstone said:


> My friend has an animal rescueshe works hard (despite being a very sick lady) to help as many animals as she can
> She became friends with the local rspca inspector and was horrified to be told that when they go out to collect unwanted pets they take them straight back to Harmsworth Hospital (this being the nearest branch) and PTS
> When she discovered this my friend offered to take all the animals that they collected and rehome them:thumbsup:she has now done this for many years and indeed I have some of the cats that would otherwise have been killed by rspcashe even takes in horses which in one case was a Shetland colt aged 8 months who was being taken to the slaughterhouse by themshe had him in her back garden for months until she could rehome himthey were aware that this was not the best home for this colt but as they knew about it they were not botheredif someone had reported this and it it had not been my friend she would have been prosecuted so they obviously pick and choose who they prosecute
> As to the "home for life" they have admitted they they will only "try" to find a home for your pet but in the majority of cases the pets are taken and pts without even trying to rehome them


Unfortunately their claim to offer an animal a 'home for life' is not fraudulent, because that is precisely what they do. They are making no claim about how long that life will be. I do wish more people realised what a bunch of scam artists they are.

When I had to call the fire brigade because my dog couldn't get out of the river, the emergency operator said they had also sent the RSPCA. I was furious. I told her they were a waste of space and certainly not needed, but needless to say they didn't turn up anyway although four fire engines did! The problem is, so many people believe they are the animal police and they have authority - they don't.:thumbdown:


----------



## johnmark8978

Have you seen this?


----------



## Calvine

johnmark8978 said:


> Have you seen this?


Sorry, John...what are we looking for? All I can see is your question ...'Have you seen this?' Am I missing something?


----------



## tinsel

Lins61 said:


> I worked for the RSPCA back in 1993 at a rehoming centre as a weekend receptionist. Whilst I was there, I encountered some things with which I was not happy and ultimately led to me leaving there.
> 
> One was that we had rules and regulations we had to follow e.g. not homing puppies with children under the age of 5, not homing to certain areas, home-checking some areas but not others. The superintendent at the time would pick and choose when he enforced those rules. So we, the receptionists, would get shouted out, abused with swearing and then along would come Mr **** who would take the people into his office and then send them home with a dog.
> 
> Another was that there was quite a large amount of donated money in the local account. I remember an occasion when an elderly lady who could not afford to have her cat speyed, approached the local group for help as her cat kept getting pregnant and spewing out kittens with great regularity. She was refused. I thought it was pretty rubbish that a charity that believed in neutering their animals before letting them out for rehoming, wouldn't help this lady - there were literally tens of thousands of pounds in the account.
> 
> The final thing that really did me in was when a friend of a friend's two dogs had taken themselves for a walk (as they did most days) along farmland. They were picked up and taken to this rehoming centre which was about 20 miles away. The owner didn't realise that the centre was the one nearest to her and so that wasn't one of the places she rang. Eventually - nearly 2 weeks later - she found where they had been taken and rang the centre, only to be told - sorry but the dogs were neutered and rehomed.
> 
> I came in the following weekend and found out they hadn't been rehomed but had been destroyed, as one of them had growled at the assistant supervisor.
> 
> Add to that the litter of young puppies I had to hold as the superintendent put them down - he said he wouldn't let the staff take them home and try to save them even though we begged. And maybe you'll see why I left :frown2:
> 
> That was almost 20 years ago and I would have hoped that things might have changed by now :confused5:


hi can you tell me more please


----------



## rona

tinsel said:


> hi can you tell me more please


This thread is 6 years old


----------



## tinsel

this thread should be kept open as rspca are corrupt and born liars


----------



## tinsel

DKDREAM said:


> so do you feel a dog would have a better life in a rescue centre, as it is my dad does walk his dog but like myself i have a disability that limits the distance i can walk (i have selected my dogs through this and can excersize them properly) but as my dad rightly said well who excersizes their dogs when they are at work. they couldnt ansew and went red


i was told that the dwp tell the rspca if you have disabilities they inform the rspca, if you cant bend they say how can you bend to feed a animal, and of course the corrupt lying rspca will just use this against people


----------



## rona

tinsel said:


> this thread should be kept open as rspca are corrupt and born liars


Oh I don't disagree about the RSPCA, I''ve known about this since 1970's https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/rspca.422924/

. I was just pointing out that your question wouldn't be answered.

What have they done to you?


----------



## Calvine

tinsel said:


> i was told that the dwp tell the rspca if you have disabilities they inform the rspca, if you cant bend they say how can you bend to feed a animal, and of course the corrupt lying rspca will just use this against people


 I am not a fan of RSPCA at all, and I am not contradicting you: however, to be honest, I cannot see DWP questioning every applicant whether or not they keep a pet, and if the answer is yes, some uniform rushing over there to check if they can put a food bowl on the floor. The reason many people no longer support them is that they are ''too busy/have no time'' to turn out to genuine and needy cases. I think the ''I was told'' may be behind this . . . were you told by the DWP or by a mate who had been told by . . .?
ETA: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Calvine

rona said:


> What have they done to you?


It would be useful to know before we start posting and offering advice.


----------



## MilleD

tinsel said:


> i was told that the dwp tell the rspca if you have disabilities they inform the rspca, if you cant bend they say how can you bend to feed a animal, and of course the corrupt lying rspca will just use this against people


I find it highly doubtful that these two bodies could organise passage of any information between them.

For what purpose exactly?

Most odd.


----------



## Calvine

MilleD said:


> I find it highly doubtful that these two bodies could organise passage of any information between them.


Or, as the saying goes, ''Could not organise a piss-up in a gin shop''.



MilleD said:


> For what purpose exactly?


To give themselves more to do?


----------



## StormyThai

tinsel said:


> i was told that the dwp tell the rspca if you have disabilities they inform the rspca, if you cant bend they say how can you bend to feed a animal, and of course the corrupt lying rspca will just use this against people


As someone that deals with the DWP I can categorically say that this is utter rubbish.
The RSPCA have enough issues without spreading lies


----------



## Calvine

Well, I recall someone I knew got a letter from the benefit office (not DWP, can't remember what they called themselves back then) saying that they had received a tip-off that she was a horse dealer - she wasn't, but she had a pony for the girls and they got to keep her at grass for next to nothing for helping round the yard with cleaning the fields, bringing the horses in in winter etc, changing their rugs, feeding them. But they wanted to know how she could afford a pony in view of the fact that she was claiming benefits. It may be something like that - if someone is known to have a 16h Thoroughbred and they are claiming to be disabled in some way, how do they cope physically with the work involved in caring for it. Let's not forget, these agencies trawl social media to catch people out - apparently FB produces excellent results! People cannot resist sharing everything with their 976 ''friends''.


----------



## simplysardonic

Calvine said:


> Well, I recall someone I knew got a letter from the benefit office (not DWP, can't remember what they called themselves back then) saying that they had received a tip-off that she was a horse dealer - she wasn't, but she had a pony for the girls and they got to keep her at grass for next to nothing for helping round the yard with cleaning the fields, bringing the horses in in winter etc, changing their rugs, feeding them. But they wanted to know how she could afford a pony in view of the fact that she was claiming benefits. It may be something like that - if someone is known to have a 16h Thoroughbred and they are claiming to be disabled in some way, how do they cope physically with the work involved in caring for it. Let's not forget, these agencies trawl social media to catch people out - apparently FB produces excellent results! People cannot resist sharing everything with their 976 ''friends''.


I knew someone who had several horses while claiming benefits, she got a lot of DLA as she had 2 disabled children so she creamed off a chunk for herself to buy & keep the horses, it did infuriate me as even working full time I could categorically not afford a horse of my own, much as I'd love one.

She was very good at playing the system & lived a very comfortable life.

I'm aware that she's an exception & that the vast majority of people are honest & genuinely need that support, but we are currently trying to appeal a PIP decision for my husband as he is too ill to work & getting through the red tape is very difficult, it's frustrating.


----------



## Calvine

simplysardonic said:


> She was very good at playing the system & lived a very comfortable life.


I quite agree: I know two people with adult children (one a son, one a daughter) who have never had a job since they left school (university in one case). In both cases, their parents have not set them a bad example, they have always worked, but their offspring have worked out that if you are clever you can live well from the comfort of your own bed. But strangely, the parents will tell you quite openly how the children milk the system, and, amazingly, there is a note of admiration/pride as they do so - the fact that I could make a phone call about each of them which would land them is deep water does not occur. One, the mother of the girl, actually said with an approving smile, ''Oh yes, Sarah knows how to get the most out of the system''. The father of the boy informs me that son and his girlfriend each has a council place, one in one in Leeds, one in Bradford, paid for by housing benefit (naturally). Son (Leeds) has now moved in with girlfriend, but to get the most out of the system, he sublets his place in Leeds ''so he has a nice bit of pocket money'' (to quote his father who was a university lecturer). And so it goes.


----------



## StormyThai

Being reported to/caught out by the DWP for keeping a horse while on benefits (horses are expensive...especially when they get ill so I too would question someone that claims to own a horse and claim benefits) isn't quite the same as someone suggesting that the DWP send lists of people claiming from them to the RSPCA so that they can't take on a rescue pet


----------



## rona

Calvine said:


> The father of the boy informs me that son and his girlfriend each has a council place, one in one in Leeds, one in Bradford, paid for by housing benefit (naturally). Son (Leeds) has now moved in with girlfriend, but to get the most out of the system, he sublets his place in Leeds ''so he has a nice bit of pocket money'' (to quote his father who was a university lecturer). And so it goes.


Have you reported this?


----------



## Calvine

rona said:


> Have you reported this?


 No I haven't; even if I wanted to I couldn't - I don't know the son's name as he changed it at some point (father's name being a totally unpronouncable and unspellable Polish name with about six syllables and several z's) and I have no idea what the girlfriend is called; and I'm sure they would have some story prepared in case they were rumbled and no doubt the illegal tenants are friends who will back them up on any story they give and I imagine they pay their rent (''the handy bit of pocket money'') in cash. Which is all very convenient until there may be a falling out.


----------



## kimthecat

tinsel said:


> i was told that the dwp tell the rspca if you have disabilities they inform the rspca, if you cant bend they say how can you bend to feed a animal, and of course the corrupt lying rspca will just use this against people


Nonsense  Stop trolling.


----------



## kimthecat

StormyThai said:


> Being reported to/caught out by the DWP for keeping a horse while on benefits (horses are expensive...especially when they get ill so I too would question someone that claims to own a horse and claim benefits) isn't quite the same as someone suggesting that the DWP send lists of people claiming from them to the RSPCA so that they can't take on a rescue pet


If you already have a horse or any pet I dont think its illegal to own a horse while claiming benefits if you are genuinely ill. AFAIK DLA could be claimed if you were working, It wasnt means tested.


----------



## Yvonne_Liu

I feel so sad to hear information about the RSPCA which I suppose it is useful to help animals. And I had wished work here.


----------



## Calvine

Yvonne_Liu said:


> I feel so sad to hear information about the RSPCA which I suppose it is useful to help animals. And I had wished work here.


I think I'm missing the point you are making?


----------



## Yvonne_Liu

Calvine said:


> I think I'm missing the point you are making?


I thought it was a good organization to protect and rescue animals before I saw the forum. Working at RSPCA was my dreaming job.


----------



## rona

Yvonne_Liu said:


> I thought it was a good organization to protect and rescue animals before I saw the forum. Working at RSPCA was my dreaming job.


It needs people on the inside to change it. Maybe that could be you


----------



## Yvonne_Liu

rona said:


> It needs people on the inside to change it. Maybe that could be you


Thank you for your support. You're right. People inside should change the system. Although I don't think I get the power to change as a foreigner, I am willing to try it.


----------



## Calvine

@Yvonne_Liu: What you get on a forum are people's personal opinions, and some people have rather extreme views. This is an old thread and many of the posters seem to have vanished into thin air. I am not a fan of the RSPCA at all, I prefer to support small local charities, but It is highly unlikely that the RSPCA would have the time or inclination to trawl through a list given by the DWP to check if someone can put a bowl of food on the floor for a cat - or that the DWP would be involved in any such thing. What sort of position were you hoping to have with the RSPCA?


----------



## rona

Yvonne_Liu said:


> Thank you for your support. You're right. People inside should change the system. Although I don't think I get the power to change as a foreigner, I am willing to try it.


I don't know why you think a "foreigner" wouldn't be able to make a difference!!

Obviously, you wouldn't at first but work your way up and influence a few people on the way. It's what it needs now. People who care about animals more than money..........

It's not just the RSPCA, it's many charities, they are being run by career people rather than passionate people


----------



## Yvonne_Liu

Calvine said:


> @Yvonne-Liu: What you get on a forum are people's personal opinions, and some people have rather extreme views. This is an old thread and many of the posters seem to have vanished into thin air. I am not a fan of the RSPCA at all, I prefer to support small local charities, but It is highly unlikely that the RSPCA would have the time or inclination to trawl through a list given by the DWP to check if someone can put a bowl of food on the floor for a cat - or that the DWP would be involved in any such thing. What sort of position were you hoping to have with the RSPCA?


I didn't realize it is a old thread. But people's words alarmed me. It could be a reason why a couple of people didn't like RSPCA. I didn't know about other local charities. The RSPCA is a famous one for me. Btw,
I am happy to be a rescue officer to rescue animals in the front.


----------



## rona

Yvonne_Liu said:


> I didn't realize it is a old thread. But people's words alarmed me. It could be a reason why a couple of people didn't like RSPCA. I didn't know about other local charities. The RSPCA is a famous one for me. Btw,
> I am happy to be a rescue officer to rescue animals in the front.


How about the Blue Cross or Dogs Trust?

https://www.bluecross.org.uk/

https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/

There's more, do a google search


----------



## kimthecat

The RSPCA has changed . They no longer prosecute which means people get a way with cruelty The Daily mail paper led a campaign against them be cause they prosecuted the Hunting brigade for illegal fox hunting. 

Some of the stories are twisted or exaggerated. I used to work for the RSPCA back in the 70s and then did voluntary work for the local RSPCA . 
The RSPCA is made up of hundreds of people and people make mistakes. It is also very upsetting to see the cruelty to animals and the couldn't care less attitude of people who dont want their pets anymore or dont get their animals spayed and dump puppies and kittens on them . 

If you want a job with them , then go for it .


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> They no longer prosecute


I remember not long ago (within the last year) it was suggested that RSPCA cases would be taken over by the CPS, but not read that they have been yet. However, I am fairly sure the maximum penalty for animal cruelty has been increased to something more appropriate to the offence. It used to be a joke.
@rona: all the big charities, as you say, now are run by ''career people'': the CEOs are on £150k, so it's no wonder. They move from one charity to another; regardless of whether it interests them the pay cheque can make it seem interesting. Gavin Grant (ex RSPCA CEO) worked for the Body Shop at one point and I seem to recall after the RSPCA he went into politics (LibDem??).


----------



## Yvonne_Liu

rona said:


> How about the Blue Cross or Dogs Trust?
> 
> https://www.bluecross.org.uk/
> 
> https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/
> 
> There's more, do a google search


Many Thanks! You did a favour to open my mind, I should not focus on just one animal charity organisation.


----------



## rona

Yvonne_Liu said:


> Many Thanks! You did a favour to open my mind, I should not focus on just one animal charity organisation.


The direction that holds more chances of variety and progression, seems to be conservation.
Have you thought about that? 
Still helping animals and can be as hands on or off as you like


----------



## Yvonne_Liu

rona said:


> The direction that holds more chances of variety and progression, seems to be conservation.
> Have you thought about that?
> Still helping animals and can be as hands on or off as you like


I thought about other direction like wild animal protection. I tried to work at zoo but it is a really bad experience for me. And I found I would like to work with small animals.


----------



## rona

Yvonne_Liu said:


> I thought about other direction like wild animal protection. I tried to work at zoo but it is a really bad experience for me. And I found I would like to work with small animals.


Why what happened?


----------



## Yvonne_Liu

rona said:


> Why what happened?


When I raised the zoo animals, I felt they are not happy. An example, a gorilla almost throw the sand toward tourists everyday to give vent to his anger. He looked really uncomfortable in a districted place. I suppose it limits their freedom. And there is no way to rescue them unless the zoo closes, but the zoo animals are less likely to return to live in the wild.


----------



## rona

Yvonne_Liu said:


> When I raised the zoo animals, I felt they are not happy. An example, a gorilla almost throw the sand toward tourists everyday to give vent to his anger. He looked really uncomfortable in a districted place. I suppose it limits their freedom. And there is no way to rescue them unless the zoo closes, but the zoo animals are less likely to return to live in the wild.


I am 100% with you on this.

Conservation sounds the perfect place for you to work.


----------



## willjohn

ouugh... my heard doesnt enogh for it.


----------



## Calvine

willjohn said:


> ouugh... my heard doesnt enogh for it.


 Can you explain what you mean, please? Thanks.


----------



## willjohn

Calvine said:


> Can you explain what you mean, please? Thanks.


I get too emotional when it comes to animals...


----------

